# Liste der Weicheier-Synonyme (2933 weiche Begriffe)



## Tokko (15 Feb. 2008)

*.
* [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Liste der Weicheier-Synonyme (2933 weiche Begriffe)*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

-------- 0-9 ---------
0190-Nummern-Telefonierer 
14Zollschwarzweissmonitorsurfer 
1968-Nachheuler 
800x600-Surfer
--------- A ---------- 
Abdeckstiftbenutzer 
Abendsschonklamottenrausleger 
Abknickende-Vorfahrtstrasse-Blinker 
Ablagebearbeiter 
ABS-Bremser 
Abschiedswinker 
Abseitserklärer 
Abspann-Gucker 
Achselhaarföner 
Achselhaarschneider 
Achterbahn-in-der-Mitte-Sitzer 
Achterbahnkotzer 
Achtstundenschläfer 
ADAC-Goldkarteninhaber 
ADAC-Holer 
Adventskalender-vorzeitig-Öffner 
Adventskalenderfensteröffner 
Adventskerzen-Ausblaser
Äbbelscheschäler 
Aerosmith-Hörer 
Airbagnachrüster 
Akkulicht-Radler 
Akkuschrauber 
Aktentaschenträger 
Aktien-mit-Limit-Käufer 
Aktienfrühverkäufer 
Alarmanlagenbesitzer 
Alarmanlageninstallierer 
Aldi-Ladendieb 
Aldischlangenhintensteher 
Alditütenträger 
Alimente-Zahler 
Alkfreiesbiertrinker 
Alkoholfrei-Biertrinker 
Alkoholkontrolle-Anhalter 
Alle-Hausaufgaben-Macher 
Alleinlifter 
Alleinschläfer 
Alles-richtig-Schreiber 
Allesaufdiegoldwagelegerundzeitzumdenkennehmer 
Allesaufdieleichteschulternehmer 
Allesgleicherlediger 
Allesintüteneinpacker 
Alpträumer 
Alsterwassertrinker 
Altersheimbesucher 
Altersvorsorger 
Altpapiersammler 
Altreifensammler 
Altrosa-Sakkoträger 
Alufelgenmitderhandpolierer 
Alufoliengriller 
Am-30.Geburtstag-Krisenkrieger 
Am-Berg-mit-Handbremse-Anfahrer 
Am-Gehweg-vom-Rad-Absteiger 
Am-Lagerfeuer-erste-Reihe-Sitzer 
Am-Sonntag-bei-Mutti-Esser 
Am-Strand-mit-T-Shirt-Lieger 
Am-Telefon-Küsschen-Geber 
Am-Tisch-Esser 
Am-Tresen-alleine-Sitzer 
Am-Vatertag-nüchtern-Bleiber 
Amalgamverweigerer 
Ampel-Grüngänger 
Ampeldrücker 
Ampelgelbbremser 
Ampelknopfdrücker 
Ampelranroller 
Ampelschleicher 
An-das-Gute-im-Menschen-Glauber 
An-MamasRockzipfel-Hänger 
An-Microsoft-Glauber 
An-Weiberfastnacht-eigene-Frau-später-noch-Treffer 
Andunklenstraßeneckenschnellgeher 
Andy-Möller-Fan 
Angebrannte-Rosinen-aus-dem-Kuchen-Puhler 
Anglizismenhasser 
Angorawäscheträger 
Anhängerkupplungsabdecker 
Anleitungs-Installierer 
Anonym-Begriffeschreiber 
Anonym-Weicheisynonym-Sender 
Anonymbleibenwoller 
Anonymspender 
Anrufbeantworteraufleger 
Anrufbeantworterspruchwechsler 
Anstandsrestelasser 
Anti-Bierverein-Vorsitzender 
Antibiotikaschlucker 
Antifaltencremebenutzer 
Antivirenprogrammupdater 
Anykeysucher 
An’s-Mountainbike-Spritzschutzblech-Anbringer 
AOL-Surfer 
Apfelkernausstecher 
Apfelsafttrinker 
Apfelschorle-Besteller 
Apothekengänger 
Arbeitsblattabhefter 
Arbeitszeiterfasser 
Armbanduhrträger 
Aspirin-nach-dem-Suff-Benutzer 
Aspirinschlucker 
Assessmencenterteilnehmer 
ASTA-Mitglied 
Attachment-Forwarder 
Attestvorzeiger 
AudiTT-Spoiler-Fahrer 
Auf-dem-Bauch-Schlafer 
Auf-der-Autobahn-vor-der-Abbiegespur-abbremser 
Auf-der-Mannschaftstour-kein-Bier-Trinker 
Auf-jede-Email-Antworter 
Auf-Klausuren-Lerner 
Auf-Messen-nach-Aufkleber-und-Kugelschreiber-Frager 
Auf-Millimeterpapier-Zeichner 
Auf-Parkbänke-ILoveyou-Schreiber 
Auf-Schnee-Freuer 
Auf-Tag-genau-Steuer-Zahler 
Auf-Vorfahrt-Verzichter 
Auf-Weihnachtsmarkt-Lebkuchenherz-Käufer 
Aufblasbare-Gummipuppen-Besitzer 
Aufesser 
Aufs-Christkind-Freuer 
Aufswochenendefreuer 
Aufzeltlagerduschender 
Augenbrauenzupfer 
Aus-dem-Weg-Geher 
Ausplastikflaschentrinker 
Aussenspiegelumklapper 
Ausweiszeiger 
Autoablagenplüschtierbesitzer 
Autoalarmanalagen-Einschalter 
Autoantennenabschrauber 
Autobahnimmerrechtsfahrer 
Autobahnunfallgafferlangsamfahrer 
Autogrammsammler 
Autoinnensaubermacher 
Autokartennutzer 
Autokennzeichennachschwärzer 
Automatikfahrer 
Autosaver 
Autoscooter-Zurückschieber 
Autotüraufhalter
--------- B ---------- 
Baby-an-Bord-Autofahrer 
Baby-Rotznasen-Abputzer 
Babyphonebenutzer 
Babypopo-Trockenföhner 
Babysprache-Plauderer 
Babywickler 
Bacardi-O-Trinker 
Back-Uper 
Backofenvorheizer 
BackstreetBoys-CD-Verschenker 
Backstreetboyssympathisant 
Badehandtuchvorwärmer 
Badehosenduscher 
Badehosensaunierer 
Badekappenträger 
Badelatschendesinfizierer 
Badelatschenduscher 
Badeleiterbenutzer 
Badeschuhläufer 
Badewannen-Hochseeangler 
Badewannenpisser 
Badewannenstöpselsitzer 
Badewannentaucher 
Badewannenthermometerbenutzer 
Badewannenwassermehrfachbenutzer 
Badewasserthermometerableser 
Badvorheizer 
Baggyhosen-bis-über-den-Bauchnabel-Zieher 
Bahnüberganganhalterundlinksundrechtsschauer 
Bahnübergangmotorausschalter 
Balkongärtner 
Balkongriller 
Balkonraucher 
Ballerina-Trägerin 
Bananenbieger 
Bankcardgeheimnummeraufschreiber 
Barfussausdruckstänzer 
Basic-Programmierer 
Bastkorbflechter 
Baucheinzieher 
Baumausweicher 
Baumkuschler 
Bausparer 
Baustellen-Abbremser 
Baustellenrechtsfahrer 
Bayern-München-Fanartikel-Käufer 
Beachvolleyball-mit-Turnschuh-Spieler 
Beamtenschleimer 
Beate-U(h)ser 
Beckenrandschwimmer 
Begrenzungsleiste-aufs-Kassenband-leger 
Beheizbarer-Klodeckel-Nutzer 
Bei-40kmh-in-den-Dritten-Schalter 
Bei-Bambi-Weiner 
Bei-Blaulicht-Anhalter 
Bei-Bootsfahrt-seekrank-Werder 
Bei-Domian-Anrufer 
Bei-Frauen-rote-Rübe-Bekommer 
Bei-Freistoss-Hand-vor-den-Schritt-Halter 
Bei-Geburt-Dabeiseier 
Bei-Gegenverkehr-Bremser 
Bei-geschlossenem-Fenster-
Autofahrer 
Bei-Gewitter-Fernseh-Ausschalter 
Bei-Gewitter-zu-Mamma-Renner 
Bei-Glatteis-Fahrradabsteiger 
Bei-HL-Einkaufer 
Bei-Massenschlägerei-Weglaufer 
Bei-Microsoft-Office-auf-Heftklammerhörer 
Bei-nasser-Fahrbahn-gleich-nach-dem-Safetycar-rufer 
Bei-Nieselregen-Schirm-Aufspanner 
Bei-Polizei-im-Rückspiegel-Paniker 
Bei-Pulleralarm-aus-dem-Wohnzimmer-Springer 
Bei-Radarwarnschild-Bremser 
Bei-Soaps-Flenner 
Bei-Titanic-Flenner 
Bei-Trennung-von-Big-Brother-Leuten-Heuler 
Bei-Unfall-Polizei-Rufer 
Bei-Vorstellungsgespräch-Krawatten-Träger 
Beidhandfahrradfahrer 
Beielfmeterschiessenweggucker 
Beigefahrhundaufdenarmnehmer 
Beigewitterunternbaumsteller 
Beilagenesser 
Beim-Anstossen-nicht-in-die-Augen-Schauer 
Beim-Blutabnehmen-Weggucker 
Beim-Bondage-die-Knoten-nicht-Aufbekommer 
Beim-Chinesen-nicht-mit-Stäbchen-Esser 
Beim-Darten-auf-die-19-Werfer 
Beim-Dessousgucker-Erröter 
Beim-Ersten-Mal-Handtuch-Unterleger 
Beim-ersten-Mal-nicht-ins-Bett-gehen-Woller 
Beim-ins-Wasser-Springen-Nase-Zuhalter 
Beim-Krafttraining-Krampfbekommer 
Beim-Lotto-Mamis-Geburtstag-ankreuzer 
Beim-Oralsex-Erwischtwerder 
Beim-Pornofilm-fehlender-Dialog-Bemängeler 
Beim-Schreiben-auf-die-Tastatur-gucker 
Beim-Spurwechsel-über-die-Schulter-Gucker 
Beim-Tanken-im-Auto-Sitzenbleiber 
Beim-Tasse-heben-kleiner-Finger-Rausstrecker 
Beim-Topfschlagen-Topf-nicht-Finder 
Beim-Unfall-Weggucker 
Beim-Zeitunglesen-Finger-Befeuchter 
Beim-zuhause-Duschen-Türabschließer 
Beimabtrocknenaufhandtuchsteher 
Beimabtrocknenfrierer 
Beimbrustschwimmenkopfausdemwasserrecker 
BeimGläserAnstoßenInDieAugenSchauerIn 
Beimheiratsantraghinknier 
Beimsexzärtlichstreichler 
Beimuttiwascher 
Beinrasierer 
Beipackzettelleser 
Beiregenscheibenwischeransteller 
Beischlaf-Quatscher 
Beischlafbettler 
Beivierzigfieberzumarztgeher 
Belegesammler 
Benzinbezahler 
Benzinpreisvergleicher 
Bergaufbremser 
Bergbremser 
Bertelsmann-Buchclub-Mitglied 
Beschleunigungsstreifen-Ausfahrer 
Besoffen-an-den-Stromdraht-Pinkler 
Best-Of-CD-Käufer 
Bestseller-Leser 
Betriebsanleitungsleser 
Betroffenheits-Schwaller 
Bettdecke-zum-Aufwärmen-auf-die-Heizung-Leger 
Bettdeckenausschüttler 
Bettenmacher 
Bettflaschenschmuser 
Bettkantenrunterfaller 
Bettnässer 
Bettsockenträger 
Bettwäsche-nach-Grippe-Wechsler 
Beutelreis-Reiskocher 
Bevorpreiserhöhungnochmalbilligtanker 
BH-mit-zwei-Händen-Aufmacher 
Bier-mit-Öffner-Öffner 
Bierdeckel-Sammler 
Bierdeckelbenutzer 
Bierglasbenutzer 
Bierhalter 
Biermischer 
Biernichtleertrinker 
Bierwärmer 
Big-Brother-Diskutierer 
BigBrother-Aussteiger 
BigBrother-Nicht-Gucker 
Bigbrotherheimlichgucker 
Bikiniduscherin 
Bildschirmschoner-Installierer 
Bildungselite-Beansprucher 
Billardqueuespitzeneinkreider 
Billiggebührvorwähler 
Billigtariftelefonierer 
Billigurlaub-Urlauber 
Bindestrich-Doppelnamen-Trägerin 
Bindestrich-zwischen-die-Worte-macher 
Binnensegler 
Binnenwasser-Schiffskapitän 
Bio-Mülleimer-mit-Deckel-Benutzer 
Biodieseltanker 
Biogartenanleger 
Biokomposter 
Birkenstockträger 
Bis-zur-Hochzeitsnacht-Entsager 
Bitte-Melde-Dich-Opfer 
Bittekeinewerbungandenbriefkastenkleber 
Blasebalgbenutzer 
Blasenteetrinker 
Blaue-Pisten-im-Pflugbogen-Abfahrer 
Blaupisten-Skifahrer 
Blechschadenbeweiner 
Bleistiftanspitzer 
Bleistiftschreiber 
Bleistiftstemmer 
Blitzampelfotoentwickler 
Blockflötenlehrer 
Blockflötenspieler 
Blumen-im-Haar-Träger 
Blumenriecher 
Blumentopfschwimmer 
Blutspendekollabierer 
Blümchenhippie 
Blümchenpflücker 
Blähungenzurückhalter 
Bobycarpilot 
Bodenturner 
Bommelmützenträger 
Bonaqua-Trinker(in) 
Bonbonlutscher 
Bonbonrundlutscher 
Bonsaigärtner 
Bootssteg-Schaukler 
Bordsteinlangsamhochfahrer 
Bosch-Bohrmaschinen-Werbefilm-imBaumarkt-Angucker 
Boygroup-Ausflipperin 
Boygroups-doch-ganz-okay-Finder 
Brautstraussfänger 
Bravo-heimlich-Leser 
Bremsbelägewechsler 
Bremsklotzleger 
Bremsspuren-Runterpinkler 
Brennvorgangsimulierer 
Brezelsalzabpopler 
Brezensalzabkratzer 
Brief-mit Rückschein-Verschicker 
Brief-mit-Schere-Aufschneider 
Briefmarkenalbumzeiger 
Briefmarkenanlecker 
Briefmarkenleimer 
Briefmarkensammler 
Briefmitbrieföffneröffner 
Brigitte-Abonnent 
Brigitte-Leser 
Brillenentspiegler 
Brillenputzer 
Brillenputztuchbenutzer 
Brillentaucher 
Britisches-Rindfleisch-Verweigerer 
Britney-Spears-Fan 
Brockhausabonnent 
Brot-statt-Böllerer 
Brotmaschinenschneider 
Brotrindenabschneider 
Browserchatter 
Brustbeutelträger 
Brusthaarfärber 
Brusthaarrasierer 
Brusthaarshampoonierer 
Brusthaartoupetträger 
Brusthaarzupfer 
Brustimplantatentfernerin 
Brustschwimmer 
Bröselabschüttler 
Brötchen-über-der-Spüle-Aufschneider 
Brötchenaufbacker 
Brötchenvorbacker 
Buch-zum-Film-Leser 
Buchendezuerstleser
Bücher-nach-Grösse-Ordner 
Bücherregalabstauber 
Büchsen-Flachdrücker 
Büffetansteller 
Bügelhilfebenutzer 
Büroklammernkettenbastler
Büroklammernsammler 
Büroklammerverbieger
Bullensiezer 
Bundfaltenträger 
Bungee-mit-Seil-Springer 
Burger-mit-Messer-und-Gabel-Esser 
Bus-Sitzplatzerkämpfer 
Busenwärmer 
Busgangschläfer 
Busgeldbegleicher 
Busvornesitzer 
Buswinker 
Butterbroteinwickler 
Butterstreicher 
Butteruntersnutellaschmierer 
--------- C ---------- 
Cabriogeschlossenfahrer 
Campingplatz-Messner 
Candlelight-Dinnierer 
Cappucinotrinker 
Caramellutscher 
Cashmeresozi 
Cassettenbeschrifter 
CD-am-Innenspiegel-Fahrer 
CD-Hüllen-Benutzer 
CD-Labelzentrierhilfenverwender 
CDs-nicht-Brenner 
CDU-Immernochwähler 
CD`s-Abwischer 
Cerealiengeniesser 
Chatroom-Flirter 
Checkheft-Pfleger 
Checklistenbearbeiter 
Chef-in-Hintern-Kriecher 
Chefgrüßer 
Chefwitzlacher 
Chiffre-Inserierer 
Chilliverdünner 
Chilliverweigerer 
Chlorbrillenträger 
Christbaumkugelpolierer 
Christbaumschmücker 
Christstollenesser 
Chromofenkutscher 
Clausthalertrinker 
Clearasilbenutzer 
Clerasilabdeckstiftbenutzerin 
Cocktailkirschenesser 
Cola-Light-Trinker 
Cola-nur-durch-Strohhalm-Trinker 
Cola-ohne-Eis-Besteller 
Coladosenrandabwischer 
Colafläschchen-Lutscher 
Collegeblock-mit-Ausreißhilfe-Benutzer 
Comicsocken-Träger 
Computerspielelösungsbuchkäufer 
Concorde-Umbucher 
Condomdurchguckkontrolleur 
Cookies-Deaktivierer 
Couch Potatoe 
Coverbandmusiker 
Cyber-Sex-Anhänger
--------- D ---------- 
D-6-Schwarz-Schachspieler 
D-Schild-aufs-Auto-Kleber 
D2-Funker 
Dackel-bei-Gefahr-Hochheber 
Dackeltrainer 
Dackelzüchter
Dämmerungs-Rolladen-Schliesser
Damen-Rhönrad-Zuschauer 
Damenradfahrer 
Damensattelreiter 
Dampfbügeleisenbenutzer 
Dankesager 
Darf-ich-Frager 
Dartwerfer mit Muskelkater 
Das-Gute-im-Menschen-Sucher 
Datensicherer 
Dauerflenner 
Dauerlutscher 
Dauerverletzter 
Dauerwellenträger 
Daumenlutscher 
Daunendecken-Kuschler 
Daunenjackenträger 
Daviscup-Verweigerer 
Death-Valley-Frühlings-Tourist 
Decke-bis-zum-Kinn-zieher 
Deckenblickpinkler 
Defensivfahrer 
Dem-Kellner-Tschüß-Sager 
Den-ganzen-Tag-Radrennen-Gucker 
Den-großen-Bruder-zu-Hilfe-Holer 
Den-Koch-Lober 
Den-Müllmännern-Trinkgeld-Geber 
Deodorierer 
Deostickbenutzer 
Der-Freundin-zuliebe-kein-Fussball-Gucker 
Desinfektionsfussduscher 
Desktop-User 
Deutsche-Vergangenheit-wieder-ins-Bewußtsein-Rufer 
Deutschrockhörer 
Diätmacher 
Diätmagarinen-Zutaten-Leser 
Dia-Abend-Veranstalter 
Diana-Verehrer 
Dicke-Pullis-Anzieher 
Diddel-Schmuser 
Diddelsüßfinder 
Diefraufürslebengefundenhabender 
Dieselhandschuhtanker 
Digitaluhrableser 
Dinkelkissenlieger 
Disco-Fox-Tanzer 
Discotänzer 
Discozulautfinder 
Diskettenbenutzer 
Diskettenbeschrifter 
Diskettenformatierer 
Dispo-Verweigerer 
Diätbiertrinker 
Do-It-Yourself-Buchleser 
Döner-ohne-scharf-Esser 
Domain-sicherheitshalber-Registrierer 
Dominanz-Sucher 
Domplatzprediger 
Donnerfürchter 
Doppel-Pulli-Träger 
Doppel-Rheumadecken-Schläfer 
Doppeldeckenschläfer 
Doppelhuper 
Doppelknotenmacher 
Doppelkondombenutzer 
Doppelluftmatratzenschläfer 
Doppelmäppchenbesitzer 
Doppelnamen-Benutzer 
Doppelschleifenbinder 
Doppelsockenträger 
Dr.Best-Zahnbürsten-Verwender 
Draußen-Raucher 
Dreifach-Dankesager 
Dreilagiges-Klopapier-Benutzer 
Dreimaltäglichzähneputzer 
Dreimeterbrettzurückgeher 
Dreistufenvorrolltreppenendestehenbleiber 
Drittelliterbierflaschentrinker 
Drittes-Reich-Schuldigfühler 
Drogentestfreiwilligmacher 
Drosselrollerfahrer 
Druckerpapiersparer 
Druckerstecker-am-Rechner-Festschrauber 
Druckersteckerfestschrauber 
Druckfehlergucker 
Du-Darfst-Esser 
Dudennachschlager
Dünnbettflieser 
Dünnbrettbohrer 
Dünnkaffeetrinker 
Dünnstrahlpinkler 
Duftbaumaufhänger 
Duftkerzenbenutzer 
Dunkelbumser 
Dunkelknutscher 
Dunstabzugsgriller 
Duschgel-Anwärmer 
Duschgeleinschmierer 
Duschhaubenträger 
Duschkabinenabtrockner 
Duschwannenrafter 
Duschwasservorwärmer 
Dynamoanmacher 
--------- E ----------
E-Mail-Ausdrucker 
E-mail-Gedichteschreiber 
E-Rasierer 
Echtnichttollfinder 
Eckenausfeger 
Ehemann 
Ehering-TrägerIn 
Ehrenvorsitzniederleger 
Ehrenworthalter 
Ehrlichantworter 
Ei-des-Kolumbus-Schützer 
Eichelabtupfer 
Eierkocherbenutzer 
Eierliköralkoholiker 
Eierpappenaufbewahrer 
Eieruhrsteller 
Eieruhrumdreher 
Eigene-Frau-den-Film-aussuchenlasser 
Eigene-Frau-Verführer 
Eigene-Telefonnummer-bei-Auskunft-Erfrager 
Eigenes-Synonym-auf-Weichei.de-Sucher 
Ein-Blatt-Locher 
Ein-Herz-Für-Kinder-Haber 
Ein-Meter-Brett-Springer 
Ein-Pfennig-zuviel-Tanker 
Einbahnstraßen-Rechtsparker 
Eine-Einemark-Marken-Käufer 
Einfachkrawattenknotenbinder 
Einfachmillionär 
Einfahrt-Freihalter 
Einfingertastaturendrücker 
Eingriffunterhosenträger 
Einkaufstaschenmitnehmer 
Einkaufswagenchip-am-Schlüsselanhänger-Träger 
Einkaufswagenzurückschieber 
Einkehrschwinger 
Einlegesohlenträger 
Einmal-ums-Haus-Jogger 
Einmalkommer 
Einmeterbrettspringer 
Einschaltquotenleser 
Einstockaufzugfahrer 
Einzelkabinenumzieher 
Einzelverbindungsnachweisanforderer 
Eipeller 
Eis-Schlecker 
Eiskunstlaufgucker 
Eisregenrechtsranfahrer 
Eiswarmpuster 
Eiswürfel-aus-dem-Getränk-Entferner 
Elektrisch-Zahnbürster 
Elektrischer-Fensterheber-Benutzer 
Elektro-Fonduemacher 
Elektrogriller 
Elektrokerzenromantiker 
Elektromesserbenutzer 
Elternabendbesucher 
Email-Archivierer 
Embryonallagenschläfer 
Empfängnisverhüter 
Endlosschleife-Musik-Spieler 
Energiesparlampenkäufer 
Englischvokabellerner 
Enteiserspraybenutzer 
Entenfütterer 
Entlaufene-Katzen-Fahnder 
Entschuldiger 
Entschuldigungs-Blumen-Schenker 
Entschuldigungszettelschreiber 
Erbsenpürrierer 
Erdbeerenentkerner 
Erdbeerzuckerer 
Erdnußschäler 
Erfrischungstüchleinbenutzer 
Ergo-Tastatur-Tipper 
erInnen-Schreiber 
Erotikwäscheonlinebesteller 
Ersatzradfahrer 
Ersatzschlüsselträger 
Erst-Bremser-dann-Blinker 
Erstbeischläfer 
Erste-Reihe-Sitzer 
Es-noch-einmal-Versucher 
Esoteriktante 
ESP-Fahrer 
Essen-Warm-Macher 
Etagenbett-Unten-Schläfer 
Eurokennzeichenfahrer 
Ex-Diktatoren-Auslieferer 
Exfreundeeinlader 
Exfreundin-Nachheuler 
Extraaufgabenlöser
--------- F ----------
F1-Tasten-Drücker 
Fahrkartenlöser 
Fahrradöler 
Fahrrad-Bergaufschieber 
Fahrradanschliesser 
Fahrradhelmträger 
Fahrradreifenflicker 
Fahrradsattelabputzer 
Fahrradspangenträger 
Fahrradständerbenutzer 
Fahrstuhlfahrer 
Falkplanfalschfalter 
Falkplanfalter 
Fallobstsammler 
Fallschirmbenutzer 
Falschatmer 
Falschfarbenkletterer 
Falschgeldfalschdrucker 
Familienfoto-auf-den-Schreibtisch- Steller 
Familienfotosscanner 
Familiengründer 
Fantatrinker 
Fastfood-fad-Finder 
Fastnacht-Flüchter 
Favoriten-Benutzer 
FDP-Bemitleider 
FDP-Briefwahlwähler 
Federgabel-Fahrer 
Fehler-im-Programm-Entdecker 
Fehlstunden-Vermeider 
Feierabendtrinker 
Feinrippmiteingriffträger 
Feinrippunterhosenbügler 
Feinwaschmittelbenutzer 
Fencheltee-Trinker 
Fensterbildankleber 
Fensterkipper 
Fensterplatzsitzer 
Fensterputzer 
Fensterzumacher 
Fernbedienung-der-Frau-Überlasser 
Fernbedienungs-Zapper 
Fernlichtabsteller 
Fernsehkamera-Winker 
Fernsehmoderator 
Ferreroküßchenanbieter 
Festnetztelefonierer 
Fetenumzehnuhrverlasser 
Fettarme-Milch-Trinker 
Fettnäpfchen-Treter 
Feuchtniesser 
Feuchtträumer 
Feuerlöscherbesitzer 
Feuerwehr-Rufer 
Feuilleton-Leser 
Fielmannbrillentäger 
Filmrissvortäuscher 
Filterraucher 
Fingerabdrücke-vom-Monitor-Entferner 
Fingerablecker 
Fingerhutbenutzer 
Fingernägelsaubermacher 
Fingernagelkauer 
Fingernagelknipser 
Fingernägelschneider 
Firewall-Besitzer 
Fisch-davon-Schwimmer 
Fischgrätenentferner 
Fischstäbchenangler 
Fischstäbchenverzehrer 
Fisherman`s-Friends-Ausspucker 
Fitnessstudio-Probetraining- Macher 
Flachatmer 
Flachdachkehrer 
Flachland-Tiroler 
Flachlandjogger 
Flachschwimmer 
Flachwasserpaddler 
Flachwasserpirat 
Flanellhemdträger 
Flaschenöffnerbenutzer 
Flecken-auf-der-Tischdecke-Verstecker 
Fliegengitter-Käufer 
Fliegenklatscher 
Flimmerfreigucker 
Flohzirkusdirektor 
Flugzeugkotztütenkotzer 
Flurlichtausschalter 
Flusensiebbenutzer 
Flügelbindenträgerin 
Flüssigseifenbenutzer
Fönfrisurträger 
Foliengriller 
Formel1-nicht-zuende-Fahrer 
Formelsammlungbenutzer 
Foto-vom-Freund-im-Geldbeutel- Trägerin 
Fotoküsser 
Früchteteetrinker 
Frühbucher 
Früheinfädler 
Frührentner 
Frühstücksfernsehgucker 
Frühstückstullen-Mitnehmer 
Frameprogrammierer 
Frankreich-Urlauber 
Fransenjackenträger 
Frau-fürs-Leben-gefunden-Haber 
Frauen-die-Tür-Aufhalter 
Frauen-in-den-Mantel-Helfer 
Frauen-Sauna-Tag-Nutzerin 
Frauenarztmitgeher 
Frauenbeauftragter 
Frauenbuchleser 
Frauendenkofferträger 
Frauenfussballfan 
Frauenkunstaussteller 
Frauennamen-Annehmer 
Frauenparkplatzbenutzer(in) 
Frauenrechtgeber 
Frauenschuhverkäufer 
Frauenschönsäufer 
Frauenversteher 
Frauenwäscheträger 
Frauenzeitschriften-Psychotest-Ausfüller 
Frauenzuhörer 
Free-TV-Schauer 
Freilandeikäufer 
Freisprecheinrichtungsbenutzer 
Freitagabendzuhauseverbringer 
Freiwilligabspüler 
Freiwilliges-Praktikum-Absolvierer 
Freizeitalkoholiker 
Freizeitpark-Besucher 
Fremdwortnichtkennerundtrotzdembenutzer 
Freundeskreis-Sucher 
Freundschaftsbänder-Fetischist 
Frisch-Gemüse-Abwascher 
Frischluftatmer 
Frischluftschnapper 
Frischmilchtrinker 
Frischobstgeniesser 
Fristeneinhalter 
Frontscheibeneisabkratzer 
Frottee-Träger 
Frotteebettwäschebezieher 
Frotteehandtuchabtrockner 
Fruchtsaftverdünner 
Frühblinker 
Frühblütenflugallergiker 
Frühinsbettgeher 
Frühjahrsputzer 
Frühstüch-ans-Bett-Bringer 
Frühzeichner 
Für-Tiere-Bremser
Für-AdultCheck-Bezahler 
Für-Omas-Bremser 
Für-Tiere-Bremser 
Füßeabtretter 
Füßekitzler 
Furzunterdrücker 
Fussabtreter 
Fussball-in-den-USA-Spieler 
Fussballaufklebersammler 
Fussballplatzrasenmäher 
Fussföner 
Fussgängern-den-Vortritt-Lasser 
Fußmattenabtreter 
Fußnägelfeiler 
Fünfminuten-Terrine-Koch 
Für-alte-Omas-Aufsteher 
Für-Elise-Handy-Klingler 
Fäustlingschifahrer
--------- G ----------
Gänseblümchenzerrupfer 
Güterzug-Waggonzähler 
Gameshowzuschauer 
Garagenparker 
Garagentapezierer 
Garagentorfernbediener 
Garantiefondsinvestor 
Gartenkräuterpflanzer 
Gartenkrallenbenutzer 
Gartenteichangler 
Gartenzaunstreicher 
Gartenzwergaufsteller 
Gartenzwergschubkarrenbepflanzer 
Gassigeher 
Gebrauchmusteranmelder 
Gebrauchsanweisungsleser 
Geburtstagsblumenpflücker 
Geburtstagsgedichteschreiber 
Geburtstagständchensinger 
Gedichtauswendiglerner 
Gefühlsdusler 
Geflügelzüchter-Vereinsvorsitzender 
Gefriergut-maschinell-Einschweisser 
Gefällt-mir-doch-nicht-Umtauscher 
Gegen-Zladdi-Stimmer 
Gegenverkehrsabblender 
Gehörschutzträger 
Geheimnummernvergesser 
Gehorcher 
Gehsteigmopedfahrer 
Gehweg-Kehrer 
Gehwegradler 
Geisterfahrer-Ausweicher 
Geklaute-Schilder-nicht-im-Büro-Aufhänger 
Gelbe-Tonne-Benutzer 
Gelbphasenbremser 
Geld-abgezählt-bereithalter 
Geldfürspätersparer 
Gelsattelradler 
Gemüseputzer 
Gemagebühr-Bezahler 
Gemüse-Mäc-Esser 
Gemüseschäler 
Genauzahler 
Geodreickmesser 
Gerichtsvollzieherreinlasser 
Gerissene-Gitarrenseiten-Auswechsler 
Geschäftsführerfrager 
Geschenkeeinpacker 
Geschenkpapierbügler 
Geschenkpapiervorsichtigaufmacher 
Geschenkpapierwiederzusammenfalter 
Geschirr-am-selben-Tag-Spüler 
Geschirrabtrockner 
Geschirreinweicher 
Geschirrtuchbügler 
Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungseinhalter 
Geschwollendaherredner 
Gesichtseincremer 
Gesundheitsballhocker 
Gesundheitsratgeberleser 
Getränkumrührer 
Gewinnspielteilnehmer 
Gewitterfürchter 
GEZ-Anmelder 
Girlscampgucker 
Glückspfennig-Aufheber 
Glücksrad-Mitrater 
Glühbirnenwechsel-Sicherungsherausschrauber 
Glaskeramikkocher 
Glatteisstreuer 
Glattpistenfahrer 
Glatze-mit-Mütze-Verstecker 
Glatzenföhner 
Gleich-nach-dem-Sex-Einschläfer 
Gleitcremebenutzer 
Glück-im-Unglück-finder 
Glücksradmitfieberer 
Gläsernachpolierer 
Goldfisch-Züchter 
Gondelabfahrer 
Goretexjackenträger 
Grätenpuler 
Grandprix-Vorausscheidungs-Ausscheider 
Gratisprobenbenutzer 
Grauhaarüberfärber 
Grenzwertbeachter 
Grippe-Vorsorgeimpfer 
Grobmotoriker 
Grundgebührenbezahler 
Grundgebührsparer 
Grundgesetzbesitzer 
Gruppenzwang-Raucher 
Grüner-Apfel-Duftbaum-ins-Auto-Hänger 
Grüner-Punkt-Verpackungs-Abwäscher 
Grünerteetrinker 
Grünphasen-Straßenquerer 
Grünweisse-Fishermans-Esser 
Gullideckelslalomfahrer 
Gummibaumblattabwischer 
Gummibaumzüchter 
Gummibenutzer 
Gummibärchenkopfabbeisser 
Gummibärchenlutscher 
Gummibärchensortierer 
Gummientenplanscher 
Gummiseilspringer 
Gummistiefelträger 
Gurtanschnaller 
Gute-Nacht-Kuss-Geber 
Gutenachtgeschichten-Bettler 
Gutenachtgeschichten-Leser 
Gutscheinsammler 
Gutwetter-Fahrer 
Gymnasiumsstreber 
Gürtel-zu-Hosenträgern-Träger 
GZSZ-Gucker 
--------- H ----------
H-fettarme-Milch-Trinker 
Haar-aus-der-Dusche-Entferner 
Haarblondierer 
Haare-schön-Träger 
Haarnetzträger 
Haartrockenföner
Hähnchen-mit-Besteck-Esser 
Händchen-Halter 
Hafensänger 
Haftcremebenutzer 
Hahn-im-Korb 
Haklefeucht-Benutzer 
Halbachtuhraufsteher 
Halbmaßtrinker 
Halbtagsschönwetterflachpistenfahrer 
Hallen-Minigolfer 
Hallenhalmaspieler 
Hallensportler 
Hallihallo-Begrüßer 
Haltbarkeitsdatumbeachter 
Halterlosestrümpfeanziehverweigererin 
Hamburger-mit-Besteck-Esser 
Hamsterbefreier 
Hamsterbesitzer 
Hand-in-Schritt-Halter 
Hand-vor-dem-Mund-Gähner 
Handbremsenanzieher 
Handbuchleser 
Handeincremer 
Handicap-Spieler 
Handrückenepilierer 
Handschmeichler 
Handschuh-Autofahrer 
Handschuheiskratzer 
Handschuhgriller 
Handschuhheizer 
Handschuhkicker 
Handschuhschneeballwerfer 
Handschuhschweisser 
Handschuhwarmföhner 
Handtuch-im-Trockner-Trockner 
Handtuch-Weichspüler 
Handtuchbügler 
Handtuchhalter 
Handtuchschmeisser 
Handtuchunterlegerin 
Handy-am-Gürtel-Träger 
Handy-auf-Vibrationsalarm-Steller 
Handy-in-der-Vorlesung-Ausschalter 
Handy-Stemmer 
Handytaschenträger 
Handyvertrags-Mitkäufer 
Hangabwärtsrutscher 
Hanuta-Aufkleber-Sammler 
Harfenspieler 
Harfensänger 
Harry-Potter4-Vorbesteller 
Harte-Butter-in-die-Mikrowelle-Steller 
Hartei-Simulant 
Hartschalenkofferbesitzer 
Harzurlauber 
Hasenfuß-Techniker 
Hasenzuchtvereinsvorsitzender 
Haubenfahrer 
Haubentaucher 
Hauptdiplomsprüfungsverschieber 
Haupttribünengänger 
Hausaufgaben-zu-Hause-Macher 
Hausaufgabenmacher 
Hausflurfeger 
Haushaltskassenführer 
Hausratsversicherungsverkäufer 
Hausschuhmitinshotelbringer 
Hausschuhparallelhinsteller 
Hausschuhträger 
Hausstaub-Milben-Sauger 
Haustier-Kastrierer 
Haustürzweimalabschließer 
Heavy-Metal-mit-Ohrstöpsel-Hörer 
Heckscheibenheizer 
Heftpflaster-Kleber 
Heilwassertrinker 
Heimchenfänger 
Heimlich-bei-McDonalds-Esser 
Heimlich-in-Ausschnitt-Gucker 
Heimlich-Peep-Gucker 
Heimlich-Soap-Gucker 
Heimlichonanierer 
Heimlichraucher 
Heimorgelspieler 
Heiratsantrags-Hinknier 
Heisse-Milch-mit-Honig-Trinker 
Heissuppenbläser 
Heizdeckenlieger 
Heizgriff-Motorradfahrer 
Heizungansteller 
Heißen-Tee-Puster 
Helgolandglotztourmacher 
Helmradler 
Hemd-in-die-Hose-Stecker 
Hermann-Hesse-Leser 
Herr Wachtmeister was kann ich für Sie tun? 
Herr-Doktor-Sager 
Herzchenmaler 
Herzflicken-auf-der-Hose-Träger 
Heulsuse 
Hilfedateileser 
Himbeerpflücker 
Hintenansteller 
Hinteneinsteiger 
Hinterküchentürwichser 
Hinternabwischer 
Hinternfeuchttuchabwischer 
Hitparadenhöhrer 
Hochbettuntenschläfer 
Hochwasserhosenträger 
Hochzeitstag-Drandenker 
Hockepischer
Höchstleistungspförtner
Höhepunkt-Rauszögerer 
Hörnchentunker
Hoffentlich-Allianz-Versicherter 
Holland-Rad-Fahrer 
Holzspielzeugkaufer 
Honig-Süßer 
Hornhautabraspler 
Hornhautabrubbler 
Horoskop-Glauber 
Horrorszenen-Wegseher 
Hosen-Atmer 
Hosenbein-Umkrempler 
Hosenbiesler 
Hosenladenschliesser 
Hosenlatzfummler 
Hosensaumumnäherin 
Hotmail-Benutzer 
HTML-pixelgenau-Editierenwoller
Hüftgurtbenutzer 
Hühnchen-mit-Besteck-Esser 
Hund-neben-Auto-laufen-lasser 
Hundeanleiner 
Hundebabiessüssfinder 
Hundefrisör 
Hundehaufenausweicher 
Hundehaufenentsorgungstütenbenutzer 
Hundertmetervorderhaustürschlüsselrausholer 
Hustenbonbon-Anbieter 
Hustensaftschmuggler 
Hutautofahrer 
Hydrokulturpflanzer 
--------- I ----------
Ich helf Dir nachher noch beim Spülen. 
Ichdarfgarnichtdrandenkendaßdaseintierist-Fleischesser 
Ikea-Regal-Aufbauer 
Im-Ausland-Wasser-Abkocher 
Im-Bett-Frühstücker 
Im-Bus-nach-dem-Gurt-Sucher 
Im-Dunklen-Kuschler 
Im-Frauenarzt-Wartezimmer-Sitzer 
Im-Gras-liegen-und-die-Wolken-Beobachter 
Im-Kino-hinten-Sitzer 
Im-Kino-Klatscher 
Im-Mallorca-Urlaub-zum-Frühstück-Geher 
Im-Ort-auf-50-Bremser 
Im-Schatten-Denker 
Im-Stau-Warnblinker 
Im-Stehen-Wasserballspieler 
Im-Stuhlkreis-Drüber-Reder 
Im-Tanzcafe-Piccolo-Spendierer 
Im-Taxi-hinten-sitzer 
Im-Wald-hinterm-Gebüsch-Pinkler 
Im-Zeugenstand-Zusammenbrecher 
Im-zweiten-Gang-um-die-Kurve-Fahrer 
Imautovornesitzer 
Imbettobenlieger 
Imfahrstuhldieetageindermanschonistdrücker 
Imflugzeuganschnaller 
Immer-den-gleichen-Haarschnitt-trager 
Immer-Hosenträgerin 
Immer-in-der-Spur-Fahrer 
Immer-noch-Cobol-Programmierer 
Immerdaheimschläfer 
Immerdenkürzerenzieher 
Immervolltanker 
Impfpass-Aufbewahrer 
Imsitzenpinkler 
Imsupermarktpreisvergleicher 
Imurlaubrolladenuntenlasser 
In-der-Firma-Pantoffel-Träger 
In-der-Fussgängerzone-vom-Fahrrad-Absteiger 
In-der-Männerdusche-nicht-nach-der-Seife-Bücker 
In-der-Nähe-des-Notausgangs-Aufhalter 
In-der-Waschbox-Auto-Zusperrer 
In-Deutschunterricht-Aufpasser 
In-die-Hand-Huster 
In-die-Schule-Geher 
In-die-Tüte-Kotzer 
In-Endungs-Anhänger-Emanze 
In-Fahrtrichtung-Sitzer 
In-Mamis-Kochtopf-Gucker 
In-Unterwäsche-Solarium-Lieger 
Infineonaktienzeichner 
Innendienstbeamter 
Innentaschenbügler 
Innerhalb-der-Markierung-Parker 
Insgeheimrülpser 
Inspektionstermineinhalter 
Integralhelmfahrer 
Internet-Kurs-Absolvent 
Internet-Witzseiten-Sucher 
Internetpornobildrunterlader 
Internetseminarbesucher 
Intimbereichwäscher
--------- J ----------
Ja-Sager 
Jacke-im-Auto-Anlasser 
Jahr-2000-Computertester 
Jain-Sager 
Jammerlappen 
JavaScript-Surfer 
Jeansbügler 
Jeansjacken-Zuknöpfer 
Jeden-Samstag-Spiel77-Ankreuzer 
Jeden-Tag-Duscher 
Jeden-Tag-eine-gute-Tat-tuer 
Jeden-Tag-in-die-Uni-Geher 
Jedewochedieunterhosenwechsler 
Jeepsafaripfützenumfahrer 
Jenga-Mittelsteinrauszieher 
Jengaobenanfanger 
Jodsalzer 
Jogginghosen-Träger 
Joghurtbecherspüler 
Joghurtlöffel-halbvoll-wieder-aus-dem-Mund-Zieher 
Joystick-anstatt-Tastatur-Spielbenutzer 
Jungfräulich-in-die-Ehe-Geher 
Junggesellenfestefeierer 
Juniortüten-Esser 
Jutebeuteleinkäufer 
--------- K ----------
Kaba-Schlürfer 
Kabinenpinkler 
Kabinenwähler 
Kacheltischkäufer
Kännchentrinker 
Käseentschimmler
KäserindenabmacherIn
Kaffe-ohne-Wasser-Kocher 
Kaffee-aus-Schnabeltasse-Trinker 
Kaffee-Hag-Trinker 
Kaffee-mit-Milch-und-Zucker-Trinker 
Kaffeefahrt-Junkie 
Kaffeefahrt-Werbungs-Vertrauer 
Kaffeekassenverwalter 
Kaffeemaschinenentkalker 
Kaffeemitsüßstofftrinker 
Kaffeetassenwärmer 
Kakaotrinker 
Kaktus-mit-Gartenhandschuh-Umtopfer 
Kalendereintrager 
Kalorienzähler 
Kaltsaunierer 
Kamillenteetrinker 
Kaminheizer 
Kampfhundflüchter 
Kanaldeckelausweicher 
Kandidatur-Zurückzieher 
Kantenschoner 
Kantinentablettzurücksteller 
Kaputzenträger 
Kapuzen-Zuzieher 
Kapuzenträger 
Karaoke-Sänger 
Karategürtel-Schwarz-Anmaler 
Karokaffeetrinker 
Karpfenteichangler 
Karteikarten-Pokerspieler 
Karteikartenlerner 
Kartoffelkleinstampfer 
Kartoffelschäler 
Karton-Auseinanderschneider 
Karussellbremser 
Karussellkotzer 
Kassenbonangucker 
Kassenpatient 
Kastaniensammler 
Katastrophenschnulzenliebhaber 
Katerkastrierer 
Katzenkrauler 
Katzenstreichler 
Kaugummizigarettenraucher 
Kebabohnesosseesser 
Kehrwöchler 
Kein-Bier-vor-Vier-Trinker 
Keks-in-Milch-Tunker 
Kekse-neben-dem-Bett-esser 
Kekslutscher 
Kekstunker 
Kellerfenstersturz-Selbstmörder 
Kellyfamily-Fan 
Kerzen-Romantiker 
Kerzenauspuster 
Kettchenknutscher 
Kettenbrief-Weiterschicker 
Kettkarmechaniker 
Kinder-bei-IKEA-im-Kinderparadies-Abgeber 
Kinderbeckenschwimmer 
Kinderbeckenstruller 
Kindercolatrinker 
Kinderplanschbeckenschwimmwestenträger 
Kinderpoppoküsser 
Kinderpunsch-statt-Glühwein-Trinker 
Kinderradzusammenschrauber 
Kinderschokoladenlutscher 
Kindertagesstättenaussucher 
Kindertelleresser 
Kindertröster 
Kinderwagenschieber 
Kinderüberraschungsei-Anleitungsleser 
Kinokartenvorbesteller 
Kinoweiner 
Kirchenblattleser 
Kirchenchorsänger 
Kirschenentkerner 
Kirschkernkissenschläfer 
Kissen-in-der-Mitte-Falter 
Klamotten-am-Vortag-Rausleger 
Klamotten-fürs-neue-e.on-Käufer 
Klamottenzurechtleger 
Klappen-Lander 
Klappradfahrer 
Klarsichthüllenverwender 
Klassensprecher 
Klausuren-Paniker 
Klausurennochmalkontrollierer 
Klausurenverschieber 
Klebefolien-Bucheinbinder 
Klebnotizenschreiber 
KleenexBalsam-Nasenputzer 
Kleiderbürstenbenutzer 
Kleinanleger 
Kleinenfingerabspreizer 
Kleineprinzleser 
Kleingedrucktesleser 
Kleingeldabzähler 
Kleingeldsammler 
Kleinstadtdiscobesucher 
Kletterschuh-Putzer 
Kletterseil-Benutzer 
Klettverschlußschuträgerin 
Klimaanlagenfahrer 
Klo-Spülstopp-Benutzer 
Klobürstenbenutzer 
Klobrillen-Warmföner 
Klobrillendesinfizierer 
Klobrillenhochklapper 
Klobrillenrunterklapper 
Klobürstenputzer 
Klodeckelabwischer 
Klodeckelpolsterer 
Klodeckelrunterklapper 
Klofrauenbezahler 
Klopapapierselbermitbringer 
Klopapier-auf-die-Brille-Leger 
Klopapierfünfachzusammenleger 
Klopapierrollen-Besticker 
Kloraumparfümierer 
Klorollenautofahrer 
Klorollenumhäkler 
Knöllchenbezahler 
Knallerbsenstrauch-Ausgraber 
Knallerbsenstrauchpflanzer 
Knallzucker 
Knecht-Ruprecht-Paniker 
Knieschonerträger 
Knieschutz-Inlineskater 
Kniffelstreicher 
Knoblauch-nur-am-Wochenende-Esser 
Knorpelwegschneider 
Knutschfleckverdecker 
Kochrezeptbenutzer 
Kochtopf-Schlagzeuger 
Koffeinfrei-Kaffetrinker 
Kofferkuli-Reservierer 
Kofferroller 
Kohlensäurerausschüttler 
Kollektiv-Selbstmord-Verweigerer 
Kommentarzurückzieher 
Kommunalpolitiker 
Kommunalwähler 
Kommunionskerzenverkäufer 
Komplettlösungsspieler 
Komplettrechnerkäufer 
Komplexesammler 
Komplimentemacher 
Kompromissmacher 
Kondom-im-Portemonnaie-Dabeihaber 
Kondom-in-Taschentuch-Einwickler 
Kondom-Onanierer 
Kondom-vorher-ins-Licht-Halter 
Kondombedienungsanleitungsleser 
Kondomfalschrumaufzieher 
Kondomüberzieher-wenn-Sie-die-Pille-nimmt 
Konfirmationskrawattenträger 
Konflikt-Flüchter 
Konfliktvermeider 
Konservativanleger 
Kontaktanzeigen-Leser 
Kontaktlinsenreiniger 
Konto-im-Haben-Halter 
Kontoauszugssammler 
Kontoauszugsüberprüfer 
Kopfaufdenbauchderschwangerenfrauleger - undmitdembabyreder 
Kopfaufschwangerenbauchleger 
Kopfkissenschläfer 
Kopfkissenschmuser 
Kopfkissenzerwühler 
Kopfweh-Jammerer 
Korintenkacker 
Kostenvoranschlaganforderer 
Kröten-Einsammler 
Krümelkussverweigerer 
Kraftausdrückevermeider 
Krawatten-von-Papa-binden-lasser 
Krawattennadelträger 
Krawattenvordemspiegelbinder 
Kreisverkehraußenfahrer 
Kreisverkehrblinker 
Kreuzworträtsellöser 
Kriechstromelektriker 
Krippenschnitzer 
Kristallweizen-Trinker 
Krokettenaushöhler 
Krümel-im-Bett-Hasser 
Kröten-auf-der-Straße-Ausweicher 
Krötenwanderungshelfer 
Kuchenmitgabelesser 
Kühlerfrostschutzbenutzer
Kühlhausjackenanzieher 
Kühlschrankabtauer
Kühltaschenpicknicker
Kugelsicherewestetrager 
Kulli-Knipser 
Kulturbeutelbesitzer 
Kummerkasten-Pöbler 
Kummerwegschlafer 
Kundendienstmachenlasser 
Kunstlederjackenträger 
Kunstlederträger 
Kupplungschleifer 
Kurvenbremser 
KurzhaarfrisurnachschneiderIn 
Kurzhaarföner 
Kurzstreckenstrassenbahnfahrer 
Kurzwahlspeicherbenutzer 
Kuschelpädagoge 
Kuschelrock-CD-Hörer 
Kuschelrocker 
Kuscheltier-ins-Regal-Steller 
Kuscheltier-mit-ins-Bett-Nehmer 
Kuscher 
--------- L ----------
Labelloschmierer 
Lackschuhträger 
Lady-Di-Beerdigungsmitheuler 
Länderspiel-Daumendrücker 
Lärm-Gehörschutzträger
Lätta-Esser 
Lagerfeuer-1.Reihe-Sitzer 
Lagerfeuergittarist 
Lagerfeuerhocker 
Lakeiengrüsser 
Lakritzschneckenabroller 
Lamettabügler 
Lammfellsohlengeher 
Landkartenbesitzer 
Landungs-Klatscher 
Lange-Unterhosen-Träger 
Langeübereinenspruchnachdenker 
Langsamesser 
Langschläfer 
Langzeitarbeitslose-Einsteller 
Laola-Mitjubler 
Laschen-Händedruck-Geber 
Lastwagen-Nichtüberholer 
Laternenparker 
Latexallergievortäuscher 
Latschen-Mitbringer 
Laubharker 
Lavendelpflücker 
Laß-uns-gute-Freunde-bleiben-Bettler 
Lebensbaumzüchter 
Lebensgeschichte-Aufbesserer 
Lebensplaner 
Lebensversicherungskäufer 
Leberkäs-um-die-Semmel-Abesser 
Lebkuchenfresser 
Leepisser 
Leergutspüler 
Legalparteispendenzahler 
Legobausteinesortierer 
Lehrerschleimer 
Lehrertaschenträger 
Lehrerwitzlacher 
Leichtkugelbowler 
Leihskiversicherer 
Leisekommer 
Leisepupser 
Leiseschneutzer 
Lenkrad-Fell-Überzieher 
Lenkrad-Zudecker 
Lenkradsperrer 
Leonardo di Caprio-Fan 
Lesebrillenträger 
Lesezeichen-Benutzer 
Letztes-Klopapier-Verbraucher 
Lexikonnachschlager 
Lichthupenbremser 
Lichtschutzblendenrunterklapper 
Lichtschutzfaktor-60-Eincremer 
Liebesbrief-Inhalts-Kopierer 
Liebesbrief-mit-dem-PC-Schreiber 
Liebesbriefschreiber 
Liebesfilmflenner 
Liebeskummersendunganrufer 
Lieblingsliedersortierer 
Liegeradfahrer 
Liftboy 
Lightbier-Trinker 
Lights-Raucher 
Likörtrinker 
Limotrinker 
Lindenblütenteetrinker 
Lindenstraßenanhimmler 
Linienfluglandungsklatscher 
Linksüberholer 
Linksträger 
Linuxsauberrunterfahrer 
Lippenbalsambenutzer 
Lippenstiftfetischist 
Lochverstärkungsringbenutzer 
Lockenwickler 
Loddar-Fans 
Lolli-Nuckler 
Lotto-Verlierer 
Lottospieler 
Luftdruckprüfer 
Luftgittarist 
Luftmatrazen-Schwimmer 
Luftschmuser 
--------- M ----------
Mädchenzeuger 
Männerhortgänger 
Männerselbsterfahrungsgruppenbesucher 
Märchenfilmweiner
Magermilchjoghurtesser 
Mahlzeit-Wünscher 
Mailausdrucker 
Mallorca-Ferienhausbesitzer 
Mallorca-Urlauber 
Mallorcaurlauber 
Malzbiertrinker 
Mama-an-die-Haustür-Klingler 
Mama-Rufer 
Mamas Liebling 
Mamischmuser 
Mandeloperationangsthaber 
Marathon-Aussteiger 
Markentüten-Träger 
Marmeladen-Quark-Esser 
Martinshornohrenzuhalter 
Maschendrahtaufsteller 
Maschendrahtzaun-von-Knallerbsenstrauch-Freihalter 
Matratzenschläfer 
Maus-Kugel-Reiniger 
Mausschubser 
Maßkrug-Zweihand-Stemmer 
Mc-Drive-Dinierer 
McDonalds-Tablett-Zurückbringer 
Medimawäscheträger 
Medium-Senf-Esser 
Meerschweinchenzüchter 
Mehrfachhierrufer 
Mehrwegkondombenutzer 
Mehrwegtrinker 
Melonenkernausspucker 
Melonenkernrauspuhler 
Memme 
Mensa-Essen-Verweigerer 
Mentholzigarettenraucher 
Mercedesfahrer 
Merkzettelschreiber 
Messdiener 
Metallbügel-in-BH-Wiedereinnäherin 
MfG-Grüßer 
Mickymaus-Unterhosen-Träger 
Microsoft-Aktienbesitzer 
Microsoftie 
microSOFTuser 
Miefschläfer 
Miezekatzeaufdemschoßstreichler 
Migräne-Verzeiher 
Migränevortäuscher 
Mikrowellenaufwärmer 
Mikrowellenkoch 
Milchbrötchenesser 
Milchbubi 
Milchkaffeetrinker 
Milchkartonlochpiekser 
Milchlasterfahrer 
Milchpackungen-nur-mit-Plastikverschluss-Käufer 
Milchschnitte 
Milchschnittenfresser 
Milchschnittenwegputzer 
Milchshaker 
Milchtütentrinker 
Milchteetrinker 
Milchtüten-mit-der-Schere-Öffner 
Milchverschütter 
Milchzahnaufheber 
Millenium-Angsthaber 
Millenium-Urlaubsnehmer 
Minenausweicher 
Mineralwassergurgler 
Mineralwasserkohlensäurerausschüttler 
Minigolfspieler 
Minimalinstallierer 
Minusstundenausgleicher 
Minutenton-Beachter 
Missionarsstellungslover 
Mit-40-noch-bei-den-Eltern-Wohner 
Mit-angezogener-Handbremsen-Fahrer 
Mit-ausgestrecktem-Arm-über-Zebrastreifen-Geher 
Mit-Blaulicht-an-der-Ampel-Halter 
Mit-Blumen-Sprecher 
Mit-dem-Anwalt-droher 
Mit-dem-ersten-Freund-nicht-Schläferin 
Mit-dem-Fuß-Klopfer 
Mit-dem-Strich-Rasierer 
Mit-dem-Teddy-im-Arm-Einschlafer 
Mit-der-Frau-Einkaufer 
Mit-Emanzen-Rumdiskutierer 
Mit-Freundin-nicht-Schluss-Macher 
Mit-geschlossenem-Fenster-Schläfer 
Mit-geschlossenem-Mund-Rülpser 
Mit-Hund-an-der-Leine-Gassi-Geher 
Mit-Hut-Sonntags-Fahrer 
Mit-Lätzchen-Esser 
Mit-Linux-nicht-Zurechtkommer 
Mit-Mami-in-Urlaub-Fahrer 
Mit-Messer-und-Gabel-Esser 
Mit-Nachbrenner-Starter 
Mit-Ohrstöpsel-Moped-Fahrer 
Mit-Penner-über-New-Economy-Diskutierer 
Mit-Puls-Kontrolluhr-Jogger 
Mit-Schwimmweste-Segler 
Mit-Senklot-Tapeten-Ausrichter 
Mit-Spielzeugpistole-Bank-Überfaller 
Mit-Vieren-beim-Skat-weg-Sager 
Mit-Wirbleibendochgutefreunde-Zufriedengeber 
Mitdabeisein-Dürfer 
Mitdemwindpinkler 
Miteinander-hoffer 
Mitesserausdrücker 
Mitläufer 
Mitleid-Erhascher 
Mittags-Zähneputzer 
Mittagsschläfer 
Mittelscharfersenfesser 
Mittelspurfahrer 
Mittelstationaussteiger 
Mixgeräte-Benutzer 
Modern-Talking-heimlich-Höhrer 
Möwejonathanleser
Mofafahrer 
Mofavornehochgehenlasser 
Moment-ich-hab´s-passend-Zahler 
Mona-Lisa-Zuschauer 
Monatskarten-in-Schutzhüllen-Stecker 
Monatskartenbesitzer 
Mondphasenbachter 
Monitor-als-Touchscreen-Nutzer 
Monohörer 
Moonboots-Träger 
Moorhuhn-Highscore-Prahler 
Moorhuhnbeschützer 
Morgenlatte-Verstecker 
Morgens-Aronal-und-Abends-Elmex-Putzer 
Mortadellabrötchenesser 
Moskitonetzübermbettaufhänger 
Motivsockenträger 
Motorbremser 
Motorradputzer 
Motorradrückwärtsgangfahrer 
Motorradsitzheizungsbenutzer 
Mousepad-Benutzer 
MP3-Bezahler 
Mp3-nicht-finder 
Multi-Sanostol-Löffler 
Multivitaminsafttrinker 
Mundduscher 
Muschelschubser (friesisch) 
Muscheltaucher 
Musikleisehörer 
Musikzulautfinder 
Musterlösung-Nachrechner 
Mutter-bei-Abtrocknen-Helfer 
Mutter-Beimer-Nuckler 
Mutterbrust-Kuschler 
Muttermilchvermisser 
Muttertagsgedenker 
Muttiküsser 
Mückenmörder
Müllrausträger 
Müllsortierer 
Mülltrenner 
Mülltütenausleerer
Müsliesser 
Mützenschläfer 
--------- N ----------
Nabeltrockner 
Nach-1-Bier-2x-auf-Klo-Renner 
Nach-3-Bier-Kotzer 
Nach-3-Monaten-die-Zahnbürste-wechsler 
Nach-Beischlaf-Duscher 
Nach-Betriebsausflug-Krankmacher 
Nach-dem-Autotür-abschließen-am-Türgriff-zieher 
Nach-dem-Pinkeln-Händewascher 
Nach-Groschen-Bücker 
Nach-Hause-Telefonierer 
Nach-Kalorientabelle-Esser 
Nach-Rezept-Tütensuppenkocher 
Nach-Rezeptbuch-Kocher 
Nach-zwei-Bier-Stuss-Schwätzer 
Nachdem-Sex-Raucher 
Nachdemduscheneincremer 
Nachdemsexkuschler 
Nachdemsexnochliegenbleiber 
Nachhilfeunterrichtnehmer 
Nachnachtdurchmachen - sichmalfür`npaarstundenaufsohrhauer 
Nachträglich-zum-Geburtstag-Gratulierer 
Nachts-an-der-Ampel-Stehenbleiber 
Nachtsnichtimdunkelnschlafenkönner 
Nacktschneckenbremser 
Nacktwieger 
Nächsterkundeschildbenutzer 
Nägelfeiler 
Name-der-Freundin-als-Passwort-Benutzer 
Namensschildaufsteller 
Namensschildträger 
Napster-Deinstallierer 
Nasenfahrrad-Träger 
Nasenhaarzupfer 
Nasenklammernschwimmer 
Nasenpflaster-Sportler 
Nasenpopel-Schnicker 
Nasenschnäuzer 
Nasser-Fahrradsattel-Abwischer 
Nasskämmer 
Navigationssystembenutzer 
Navigationssystembenutzer - undtrotzdemverfahrer 
Nebelschlußleuchtenimmereinschalter 
Neben-Frauen-Beifahrer 
Nebenrollen-Oskar-Gewinner 
Neckermannbesteller 
Neoprenanzugduscher 
Neoprentaucher 
Netiquettenleser 
Neu-Rechtschreiber 
Neue-Fantasorten-Probierer 
Neue-Klamotten-zuerst-Wascher 
Neuwagen-Kilometerschoner 
Nicht-abgelaufenes-Bier-Trinker 
Nicht-auf-Ex-Austrinker 
Nicht-Bahn-Fahrer 
Nicht-bei-Rot-über-die-Straße-Geher 
Nicht-durch-Pfützen-Fahrer 
Nicht-in-der-Sonne-Sitzer 
Nichtschwimmer 
Nichtverlierenkönner 
Nichtzufriedenseinundtrotzdemtrinkgeldgeber 
Nickelallergiker 
Nie-mit-nassen-Haaren-aus-dem-Haus-Geher 
Niederdrehzahlfahrer 
Nieselregen-Gesicht-Wegdreher 
Nikotinentzugsjunkie 
Nikotinfrei-Zigarettenraucher 
Niveacremer 
Nochmalallesdurchdenkopfgehenlasser 
Nominierungsfürchter 
Norwegerpulloverträger 
Notarztrufer 
Notfalldiskettenersteller 
Nußecken-Eßsüchtiger 
Nudeltellerrand-Ablecker 
Nudeltunker 
Nullpromillefahrer 
Nullsteuerbescheiderhalter 
Num-Lock-Einschalter 
Nummernschild-Millimeter-Feilscher 
Nur-die-Liebe-zählt-Gucker 
Nur-die-Navigationsleiste-in-Flash-Designer 
Nur-ein-Bier-Trinker 
Nur-im-Schwimmbad-Duscher 
Nur-mit-Führerschein-Fahrer 
Nur-Nebenzeit-Handy-Telefonierer 
Nureinbrowserfensterbenutzer 
Nussnugataufstreicher 
Nutella-Rest-Auskratzer 
Nutellafrühstücker 
Nutzhanfraucher 
Nußhörnchen-Besteller
--------- O ----------
O-Saft-ohneFruchtfleisch-Trinker 
o.b.Comfort-Benutzerin 
Obachtgeber 
Oben-ohne-Weggucker 
Oberblumengiesser 
Oberdiplomverkehrsinsel- bepflanzer 
Obibibersammler 
Obstschäler 
Obstwäscher
Ödipusssy 
Öffentlicher-Nahverkehrs-Benutzer 
Ökosteuerjammerer 
Ölwechsler
Ökoladenbesucher 
Ökosteuerzahler 
Ölstandprüfer 
Ofensitzer 
Offlinesurfer 
Ohne-Kleingeld-am-Parkscheinautomaten- Steher 
Ohnelichtbeischläfer 
Ohrenputzer 
Ohrenstöpselreinstecker 
Ohrenwärmerträger 
Ohropax-Konzert-Stöpsler 
Oldie-CD-Sammlungs-Besteller 
Oli-P-Groupie 
Olivenkernlutscher 
Olympischen-Gedanken-Betoner 
Oma-Vorlasser 
Oma-über-die-Strasse-Helfer 
Omabesucher 
Opel-Fahrer 
Opelhändler 
Operettenhörer 
Orangenmitmesserundgabelesser 
Oregano-Schmuggler 
Orgasmusansager 
Orgasmusbremse 
Orgasmusvortäuscher 
Originalharleyfahrer 
Originalspielkäufer 
Orkanangsthaber 
Oropaxraver 
Oropaxträger 
Ortsschildbremser 
Ostereianmaler 
Ostereier-Anmaler-Verstecker-und-Wiedersucher 
Ostereier-nicht-Finder 
Ostereipolierer 
Osterkerzenanzünder 
Ostseeurlauber 
Ozonfahrverbotbefolger 
Ozonlochpaniker 
--------- P ----------
Palmen-mit-Wasser-bestäuber 
Palmolivespüler 
Pamperswechselerin 
Pantoffelträger 
Papierrückseitenbeschreiber 
Papierstauentferner 
Papiertiger 
Parental-Lock-Benutzer 
Parfümierer 
Parkbank-Taschentuch-Abputzer 
Parkhausblinker 
Parkhausparker 
Parkscheibenweiterdreher 
Parkscheinzieher 
Parkuhr-Geldeinwerfer 
Parkuhrgroschensparer 
Parkuhrsteller 
Parteispenden-Angeber 
Parteispendenaffärenleugner 
Partnerbefriediger 
Passat-Diesel-Fahrer 
Passfotogrinser 
Passivraucher 
Passwortnotierer 
Pastillenhalbierer 
Patrick-Lindner-In-Ohnmacht-Faller 
Pauschaltourist 
Pausenbrot-von-zuhause-Mitbringer 
Pausenmilchverschütter 
Pay-TV-Bezahler 
PC-Markenkomponentenkäufer 
Peepshow-Casanova 
Pekinesendompteur 
Pelzmantelablehner 
Penicillin-Schlucker 
Penislängenvergleicher 
Perlweiss-Zahnbürster 
Pernod-mit-Wasser-Verdünner 
Perserteppichfransenkämmer 
Petflaschenrecycler 
Pfadfinder 
Pfandflaschenzurückbringer 
Pfennig-Bücker 
Pfennigsammler 
Pfirsichabschäler 
Pfirsichesser 
Pfützen-Umlaufer 
Physikunterricht-Blaumacher 
Pickel-unter-Vollnarkose-Ausdrücker 
Pickelabdecker 
Pickelausdrücker 
Pickelnichtausdrücker 
Pickelstehenlasser 
Pinacoladatrinker 
Pinnummernaufschreiber 
Pinwandbenutzer 
Pistenbar-Glühwein-Verweigerer 
Pizzarand-Liegenlasser 
Pißrinnenverfehler 
Plätzchenteignascher 
Planschbeckentaucher 
Plastiktütenaufbewahrer 
Plastiktütenmehrfachbenutzer 
Playbäcker 
Playboyleser 
PlayStation2-im-Kaufhaus-Spieler 
Plätzchenverzierer 
Poesiealbumgedichtesammler 
Pointen-Erklärer 
Pointen-Wiederholer 
Pokale-im-Wohnzimmer-Aufsteller 
Pokalfestschrauber 
Pokemon-Trainer 
Pokémonkartensammler 
Pommes-Frites-Koch 
Pommes-mit-Gabel-Esser 
Ponyreiter 
Popel-ins-Taschentusch-leger 
Popel-unter-den-Tisch-Schmierer 
Popelroller 
Popstar-Autogramm-Sammler 
Porno-Vorspuler 
Porno-zur-Erektion-Braucher 
Pornofilm-Alleinseher 
Pornofilm-in-neutraler-Hülle-Ausleiher 
Postkartenschreiber 
Preisausschreibengewinn-Reisender 
Preisvergleicher 
Probefahrtmacher 
Probiotischen-Joghurt-Esser 
Problemdiskutierer 
Problemfilmgucker 
Professoren-in-den-Allerwertesten-Kriecher 
Professorengrüßer 
Prophylaxer 
Proxy-Surfer 
Prämiensparer 
PS-Drossler 
Psychatercouch-Beichter 
Pudding-Vegetarier 
Puddinghaut-angewidert-Entferner 
Pudelföner 
Pull-Moll-Lutscher 
Pullover-um-den-Bauch-Binder 
Pullunderträger 
Puppendoktor 
Puppenhausinnenausstatter 
Puppenpopoküsser 
Pupstörtchen 
Pusteblumenabzupfer 
Pünktlichkommer
--------- Q ---------- 
Q-Tip-Stemmer 
Qualitätssicherer 
Quallen-mit-Stock-pieker 
Quallenaußenrumschwimmer 
Quarktaschenfrühstücker 
Quarktaschennascher 
Quartzuhrträger 
Quasi-Laberer 
Quelle-Katalog-Besteller 
Querschwimmer 
Quietsche-Enten-Fetischist 
Quittenmarmeladenliebhaber 
Quittungen-Sammler 
Quiz-Show-Mitrater 
Quizshow-Antwort-Vorsager 
Quoten-Tipper 
Quotenmann 
--------- R ----------
Rückhaltlos-Aufklärer 
Rückspiegelpolierer 
Rückwärtsschwimmer 
Rabattmarkenkleber 
Rackletpfännchen-Schwenker 
Radarfallenbremser 
Radiohörer 
Radkappenpolierer 
Radkappenverbieger 
Radlerhosenträger 
Randsitzer 
Rapsöltanker 
Rasenmäher 
Rasentrimmerbenutzer 
Rasiermesser-Verweigerer 
Rasierpinsel-Benutzer 
Rastplatzbenützer 
Rastplatzturner 
Ratenzahler 
Rauschvortäuscher 
Ravioliaufwämer 
RCDS-Anhänger 
read.me-Testleser 
Rechts-Links-Gucker 
Rechts-vor-Links-Beachter 
Rechtschreibprüfungseinschalter 
Rechtsfahrer 
Rechtsschutzversicherer 
Rechtsvorlinksbeachter 
Rechtzeitig-zum-TÜV-Fahrer 
Recyclingklopapierbenutzer 
Reformkostesser 
Regelmäßig-Mutter-Anrufer 
Regelmäßig-www.weichei.de-Surfer 
Regen-Kombi-Radler 
Regenflüchter 
Regenhaubenaufsetzer 
Regenschirmöffner 
Regenschirmmitnehmer 
Regentonnenaufsteller 
Regenwassersammler 
Regionalbahnschaffner 
Rehstreichler 
Reifenprofilnachmesser 
Reineschafswollsockenträger 
Reinigungsbandbenutzer 
Reisekoffer-Zieher 
Reissnagelaufheber 
Reißleinenzieher 
Rentenfonds-Zocker 
Reservefallschirmspringer 
Reservekanistermitnehmer 
Reservetampongmitnehmerin 
Reste-Einfrierer 
Restinderflascheaustrinker 
Restmülltrenner 
Richtgeschwindigkeitsfahrer 
Riesenrad-Kotzer 
Rindfleischgutdurchbrater 
Ringel-T-Shirts-Sammler 
Rinnenbowler 
Rock-Konzert-Hintensteher 
Rolf-Zuckowski-Hörer 
Rollkofferschieber 
Rollkragenpulliträger 
Rollkragenträger 
Rollladenschlitz-Offenlasser 
Rollstuhlfahrerrampen-Geher 
Rolltreppensteher 
Roman-nur-zur-Hälfte-Durchleser 
Romantikistspießigdenker 
Rosa-Fahrradhelm-Träger 
Rosamunde-Pilcher-Film-Gucker 
Rosenduftgeniesser 
Rosenmontagsfrühschoppenverschlafer 
Rosentrumpfer 
Rosenzüchter 
Rosenzumvalentinstagverschenker 
Rote-Rosen-Schenker 
Rotebeetesafttrinker 
Rotweinkotzer 
Rubbeltattooträger 
Rufnummerunterdruecker 
Rundfunkgebührbezahler 
Rückenhaarföhner 
Rückenhaarrasierer 
Rückpaßgeber 
Rückrufaktion-Teilnehmer 
Rücksichtnehmer 
Rücksitzanschnaller 
Rücktrittsrechtgebrauchmacher 
Rückwärtseinparker 
Rülpsschlucker 
Rythmischer Sportgymnastiker 
Röckleträger
--------- S ----------
Süsswassersegler 
Safety-Car-Fahrer 
Saft-Softie 
Saftkeks 
Sag der netten Tante schön guten Tag 
Sagrotanwischer 
Saison-Nummernschild-Fahrer 
Saisonkennzeichenfahrer 
Saitenzupfer 
Salatblattschneider 
Salonbergsteiger 
Salz-im-Winter-Streuer 
Salzwasser-Abduscher 
Sammelbesteller 
Sammelkläger 
Samstagabendalleinzuhausesitzer 
Samstags-Auto-Aussauger 
Samstags-Autoputzer 
Samstagszumbäckergeher 
Sandalenträger 
Sandkastenrocker 
Sandmännchengucker 
Sandpapierschleifer 
Sandsack-Boxer 
Sandwuselsauger 
Sankt-Martinszug-Mitgeher 
Satzzeichenrichtigsetzer 
Sauna-Handtuch-Drüberleger 
Saunaaufgußverweigerer 
Saunabauchlieger 
Saunafrühaufsteher 
Saunahandtuchunterleger 
Saunalauwarmduscher 
Saunauntensitzer 
Scandisk-nicht-Abbrecher 
Schönwetterzelter 
Schach-Schwerfigur-Abtauscher 
Schachbrettumwerfer 
Schachzugwiederholer 
Schaffnerbegrüßer 
Schafkopf-ohne-Geld-Spieler 
Schalträger 
Schalvorsgesichtbinder 
Schamhaar-Shampoonierer 
Schamhaarondulierer 
Schamhaarrasierer 
Schattenbräuner 
Schattenparker 
Schattensportler 
Schatzi-Sager 
Schaukelpferd-Jockey 
Scheinbartrasierer 
Scheitelzieher 
Scheuer Lappen 
Schiedsrichterrechtgeber 
Schienbeinschoner-Träger 
Schiffschaukelbremser 
Schiffschaukelfahrer 
Schiffschaukelschuppser 
Schiffsplankenputzer 
Schildkrötenstreichler 
Schimmel-vom-Brot-Schneider 
Schinkenfettabschneider 
Schinkenschwartenabschneider 
Schlüpferstürmer 
Schlüssel-um-den-Hals-hänger 
Schlabberlätzchenträger 
Schlafanzugträger 
Schlafmaskenträger 
Schlaglochausweicher 
Schlechtwetter-Kritiker 
Schlepplift-in-der-Spur-Fahrer 
Schleusenschwimmer 
Schlickrutscher 
Schlips-unter-Pulli-Träger 
Schluckimpfer 
Schlümpfe-Sammler 
Schlüsselbundsucher 
Schmerz-Zeiger 
Schnaps-nicht-ex-Trinker 
Schnapsglas-Halbaustrinker 
Schneeballducker 
Schneeballmailweiterschicker 
Schneeketten-Dabeihaber 
Schneekettenaufzieher 
Schneesturmgesichtwegdreher 
Schnellspritzer 
Schnitzeljagdverliererjammerer 
Schnorcheltaucher 
Schnuffeltuchschneuzer 
Schnullerbacke 
Schnulzenglotzer 
Schnurrbartkämmer 
Schnürsenkeldauerverknoter 
Schnürsenkeldoppelschleifenbinder 
Schonbezüge-Abdecker 
Schonbezugstreichler 
Schonkaffeeverdünner 
Schrankwandbesitzer 
Schraubdeckelweintrinker 
Schrebergärtner 
Schreibtischaufräumer 
Schrittschampoonierer 
Schuhlöffelbenutzer 
Schuhspanner 
Schuhwichser 
Schuhzubinder 
Schulbücher-Einbinder 
Schulevornesitzer 
Schulheftführer 
Schulmilchtrinker 
Schulterblicker 
Schulterblickmacher 
Schummelzettel-im-Wörterbuch-Verstecker 
Schuppen-von-der-Schulter-Streicher 
Schuppenshampoo-Benutzer 
Schutzblechmountainbiker 
Schutzbrillenchemiker 
Schutzbrillenschweißer 
Schutzfolien-Nicht-Abzieher 
Schutzimpfer 
Schwachsalzer 
Schwachstecher 
Schwachstrahlstruller 
Schwachstromelektriker 
Schwammerlbrocker 
Schwangerschaftsgymnastik-Mitgeher 
Schwanzhund-bei-Scrabble-Nichtgeltenlasser 
Schwarzer-Toast-Kratzer 
Schwarzfahrt-Beichter 
Schwarzgeldempörer 
Schwarzgeldkonteneingesteher 
Schwarzwaldurlauber 
Schwarzweißkopierer 
Schweigeminuteneinhalter 
Schweiztanker 
Schwenkkopf-Zahnbürsten-Benutzer 
Schwiegermutter-Blumen-Mitbringer 
Schwiegermuttergeburtstagsgeher 
Schwiegermutterrechtgeber 
Schwiegermuttersöhnchen 
Schwimmbadfahrer 
Schwimmflügel-Aufblaser 
Schwimmhallen-Warmtagebadbenutzer 
Schwimmkursteilnehmer 
Schwimmunterricht-Teilnehmer 
Schwitzhüttenbelüfter 
Schützengrabenducker 
Schäfchenzähler 
Schönwetter-Skifahrer 
Schönwetterkicker 
Screensaver 
Scrollrädchen-Benutzer 
Seekrankwerder 
Seerosengießer 
Seidentuch-Maler 
Seifenbücker 
Seilbahnfahrer 
Seilbergsteiger 
Seine-Frau-künstlich-befruchten-Lasser 
Seiner-Frau-das-letzte-Zigarettenversteck-Verrater 
Seit-Geburt-Nichtraucher 
Seitenscheitelträger 
Seitensprung-Beichter 
Seitensprung-Versager 
Seitensprung-Verzeiher 
Sekretärin-Verführer 
Selber-Hemdenbügler 
Selbstabholer 
Selbsterklärungsabgeber 
Selbsthilfegruppengründer 
Selbstmordversuch-Überleber 
Semesteranfangslerner 
Seminarverpasser 
Senfgurkenzuckerer 
Senftubenaufroller 
Sensitiv-Schaum-Rasierer 
Sensorenparker 
Service-Pack-Installierer 
Serviettenbenutzer 
Servolenker 
Sesamstrassenglotzer 
Sessellift-Kletterer 
Sesselpupser 
Sesselschläfer 
Sich-beim-Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht-spielen-Ärgerer 
Sich-bewußt-Ernährer 
Sich-für-alternativen-Strom-Einsetzer 
Sich-für-Unordnung-Entschuldiger 
Sich-für`s-Weinen-Schämer 
Sich-hinter-den-Zug-Schmeisser 
Sich-selbst-im-Fitneßstudiospiegel-Anschauer 
Sich-über-Einladung-zu-ihren-Eltern-Freuer 
Sicherheitsabstandhalter 
Sicherheitsgurtpolsterautofahrer 
Sicherheitsklingen-Rasierer 
Sicherheitskopienersteller 
Sicherheitsschuhträger 
Sicherheitssteckdosenbenutzer 
Sicherungsabsteller 
Sicherungsausschalter 
Sicherungsdiskettenzieher 
Sichstrengandiegeschwindigkeitsbegrenzungshalter 
Siegpaniker 
Silberbesteckputzer 
Silvesterangsthaber 
Simon & Garfunkel-Punker 
Sissy-Filme-Gucker 
Sitzbiesler 
Sitzgondelfahrer 
Sitzheizer 
Sitzheizungsfahrer 
Sitzpinkler 
Sitzplatzanweiser (-mit-Taschenlampe) 
Skidachgepäckträger-Abschließer 
Skikurs-Teilnehmer 
Skiliftplanbenutzer 
Skipassverlierer 
Skischuhheizer 
Skistiefelheckeinsteiger 
Skistiefelvorwärmer 
Skiunterwäscheträger 
Skontoausnutzer 
Slipeinlagenträgerin 
Slipperträger 
Smartieschäler 
SMS-Sofortzurückschreiber 
Snowboard-Wachser 
Snowborderausweicher 
Soap-Aufnehmer 
Soap-Fan 
Socken-im-Bett-Anlasser 
Socken-öfter-als-jede-Woche-Wechsler 
Sockenbeischläfer 
Sockenbügler 
Sockenschläfer 
Sockensortierer 
Sockenstopfer 
Sofahocker 
Sofakissenaufschüttlerin 
Sofaplatz-wegschnappen-Lasser 
Softballspieler 
Softeislutscher 
Softeisverbieger 
Softies-Pocket-Benutzer 
Softstrahlwarmduscher 
Softwareentwickler 
Softwareregistrierer 
Sojawurst-Esser 
Solarium-Sonnenmilch- Eincremer 
Solarstromkonsument 
Sommer-auf-Winterzeit-Funkuhr-Umstellungs-Beobachter 
Sommerheizer 
Sommerrodelbahnbremser 
Sommerschalträger 
Sonderangebotgucker 
Sonnenblendennutzer 
Sonnenbrillenträger 
Sonnencremeschmierer 
Sonnenfinsternis-Brillenaufsetzer 
Sonnenfinsternisangsthaber 
Sonnenhut-Aufsetzer 
Sonnenpappe-ins-Auto-Leger 
Sonnenscheinreiter 
Sonnenschutzfaktor-20-Benutzer 
Sonntags-Autoausführer 
Sonntags-bei- Mami-Mittagesser 
Sonntags-mit-Oma-in-die-Kirche-geher 
Sonntags-spazieren-Geher 
Sonntagshemden-bei-Mutti-bügeln-lasser 
Sonntagszeitungsbezahler 
Soundcheckrocker 
Soziologiestudent 
Spagettikleinschneider 
Spaghetti-Mit-Dem-Löffel-Esser 
Spaghetti-Zerschneider 
Spaghettinachrezeptkocher 
Spaghettivorratsglasmitkorkverschlussbesitzer 
Sparbuch-Anleger 
Spargellutscher 
Sparkassenmitarbeiter 
Sparschweinbesitzer 
Spaziergänger 
Speiseeisanwärmer 
Spekulationsgewinnversteuerer 
Spellcheckbenutzer 
Spezi-bei-Lachanfall-Rauspuster 
Spezitrinker 
Spiegelüberbetthänger 
Spiegeleiwender 
Spiegelföner 
Spinat-mit-dem-Blubb-Esser 
Spinnenängstler 
Spitzendeckchen-mit-Vase-Hinsteller 
Spitzkicker 
Splatterfilm-Weggucker 
Sport-BH-Trägerin 
Sportangler 
Sportstundenschwänzer 
Spritpreisbejammernder-BMW750i-Fahrer 
Spritzenfürchter 
Spritzpinkler 
Sprudeltrinker 
Spurwechselblinker 
Spülmaschineneinräumer 
Spülmittelbenutzer 
Spättanker 
Stützradfahrer 
Stadtkind 
Stadtplankäufer 
Stadtplanumdreher 
Stadtsparkassenbroker 
Stammtischfrühheimgeher 
Stammtischhocker 
Stammwähler 
Standard-Setup-Benutzer 
Standardtänzer 
Standardwerte-Anleger 
Standheizer 
Standheizungsfernbediener 
Standlichtparker 
Starschnittsammler 
Staubsauger 
Staubwischer 
Staumelder 
Stauumfahrer 
Steakdurchbrater 
Steckerwackler 
Stehlampenfesthalter 
Steile-Pisten-Schleppliftaussteiger 
Steinchen-aus-der-Sandale-schütteler 
Sternenzähler 
Steuererklärer 
Steuerzahler 
Stiftung-Warentest-Leser 
Stille-Wasser-Trinker 
Stilles-Mineralwasser-Trinker 
Stimmbrüchiger 
Stimmennachzähler 
Stirnband-Träger 
Stoffhosenträger 
Stofftaschenmitbringer 
Stofftaschentuch-Schneuzer 
Stofftierfetischist 
Stofftiersüssfinder 
Stofftiersammler 
Stofftragetaschenbügler 
Stoppschild-Stehenbleiber 
Strafzettelbezahler 
Strandheizingsbenutzer 
Streichelzoo-Besitzer 
Streichelzoobesucher 
Streichholz-Bastler 
Streichwurstesser 
Streitschlichter 
Streuwagenhinterherfahrer 
Strich-50kmh-Stadtfahrer 
Strickjackenfetischist 
Strickkurslehrer 
Strickpulloverträger 
Strohhalmtrinker 
Strohsternbastler 
Strumpfhosenträgerin 
Strumpfstopfer 
Studentenwitzlacher 
Studienfachwechsler 
Studium-in-Regelstudienzeit-Abschliesser 
Stuhlgang-in-Organizer-Eintrager 
Stuhlranschieber 
Sturzhelm-Radler 
Styroporhantelstemmer 
Ständig-am-Handy-Rumspieler 
Ständig-auf-die-Uhr-Gucker 
Suchmaschinen-Nutzer 
Supermarkt-Lieferservice-Beauftrager 
Suppenkaltpuster 
Sushimitdergabel-Esser 
Swinger-Club-Mitglied 
Südhangskifahrer 
Sylvesterverschlafer 
Synchronisiert-Film-Gucker 
Synchronschwimmfan 
Synergieeffekthascher 
Synonymausdenker 
Synonymsucher 
Süss-Senf-Esser 
Süssfrühstücker 
Süßstoffbenutzer 
Süßweintrinker
--------- T ---------- 
Täglichrasierer 
Tür-zu-Tür-Verkäufer 
Türabschliesser 
T-Online-Surfer 
T-Shirt-Lüfter 
Tabascoverzichter 
Tabletten-statt-Zäpfchenbenutzer 
Tachogucker 
Tafelputzer 
Tage-bis-zum-Geburtstag-Zähler 
Tagesschau-Schauer 
Tagsüber-mit-Licht-Fahrer 
Take-that-in-Ohnmacht-faller 
Talkshow-Kandidat 
Talkshow-Versteher 
Tandem-hinten-Sitzer 
Tanga-falschherum-Träger 
Tankdeckelabschließer 
Tannenbaum-Frühschmücker 
Tanzlehrer 
Tanzschulkursteilnehmer 
Taschenkammträger 
Taschenlampen-Nachtwanderer 
Taschenrechner-Akku-Benutzer 
Taschenrechnermultiplizierer 
Taschentuch-Nasenpopler 
Taschentuchbügler 
Tastaturabdecker 
Tastaturenputzer 
Taubenfütterer 
Taubenschützer 
Taubenzüchter 
TED-Abstimmer 
Teddybärensammler 
Teddybärknuddler 
Teddybärsocken-Bügler 
Teebeutel-Auswringer 
Teebeutelschwenker 
Teebeutelweitwerfer 
Teeblütensammler 
Teepuster 
Teerstraßenbenutzer 
Teetassenspüler 
Telefonkabel-Entwirrer 
Telefonkartensammler 
Telefonkostenkontrollierer 
Telefonschweiger 
Teletubbie 
Teletubbies-Immitator 
Teletubbieszurückwinker 
Teletubbiewegschalter 
Teletubbieübersetzer 
Tellerimmerleeresser 
Tellerleeresser 
Tellerliftbenutzer 
Tempo-30-Fahrer 
Tempo-mit-Aloe-Vera-Benutzer 
Tempo-Softies-Benutzer 
Tempolimitbeachter 
Tennissockenträger 
Teppichfransenkämmer 
Teppichkantenstolpler 
Tesafilm-mit-der-Schere-Schneider 
Testheftleser 
Tetris-mit-Cheats-Spieler 
Teutonengrillurlauber 
Textmarkerbenutzer 
Theoretiker 
Therapy-Spieler 
Thermalbader 
Thermoskannenbenutzer 
Thermospitzenhosenträger 
Tiefkühl-Pommes-Abtauer 
Tiefschutzträger 
Tierfilm-Gucker 
Tierstimmenlauscher 
Tintenkillerbenutzer 
Tischreservierer 
Tischstaubsaugerverwender 
Titanic-Gucker 
To-Do-Listenschreiber 
Toastbroteckenausstreicher 
Todesanzeigen-Leser 
Tofuwurst-Esser 
Toiletten-Händewascher 
Toilettenfensteröffner 
Toilettenkabinenbenutzer 
Toilettenpapieranfeuchter 
Toilettensaubermacher 
Toilettenspüler 
Toleranze 
Topflappen-Sticker 
Topflappenbenutzer 
Tortenboxer 
Torzuzieher 
Toskana-Gutfinder 
Toupet-Träger 
Toupetträger 
Tragetaschenbenutzer 
Trainingsjacken-in-die-Hose-Stopfer 
Traumfrau-Sucher 
Traumhochzeitmitheuler 
Traumtagebuchschreiber 
Trennkostesser 
Trennungsheuler 
Treppenhausputzer 
Tretbootfahrer 
Tretroller-Steher 
Treuepunktesammler 
Trikefahrer 
Trinkgeldgeber 
Trinkspiele-Verweigerer 
Trockenduscher 
Trockenpupser 
Trockenrasierer 
Trockensurfer 
Trotz-Godmode-Verlierer 
Trotz-Zentralverriegelung-alle-4-Türen-Kontrollierer 
Tuning-Mofa-Fahrer 
Tupper-Party-Gastgeber 
Tupperwarenkäufer 
Turnbeutel-Verlierer 
Turnbeutelvergesser 
Turnhosenbügler 
Typendieesnichtwertsindnachläuferin 
Türaufhalter 
Türgriffbenutzer 
Türsteher-Hallo-Sager 
Türzumacher 
Tütenweintrinker 
TÜV-Geher 
Tätowierung-wieder-Entferner 
Törtchen
--------- U ----------
U-Bahn-Ticket-Käufer
Ü-Ei-Bauanleitungsleser 
Über-3er-im-Lotto-Freuer 
Über-alle-Witze-Lacher 
Über-Auskunft-Telefonierer 
Über-Pokerverlust-Ärgerer 
Über-Radio-Grüßer 
Über-Weicheisprüche-Nachdenker 
Überaschungsei-nach-Anleitung-Bastler 
Überholspurblockierer 
Überraschungsei-Schüttler
Überschriftenunterstreicher 
Überstundenklopper 
Uhr-auf-die-Sekunde-genau-Einsteller 
Um-9-Uhr-Aldi-Computer-Käufer 
Um-Rückenmassage-Bettler 
Um-Strassenpunks-Bogen-Macher 
Umdiehanddereinzigeentochteranhalter 
Umweltschoner 
Und-Tschüss-Verabschieder 
Ungerade-Zahl-Trinkgeldaufrunder 
Unkrautzupfer 
Untenlieger 
Unter-18-Grad-mit-dem-Cabrio-geschlossen-Fahrer 
Unter-der-Bettdecke-Verstecker 
Unter-der-Dusche-Volkslieder-Sänger 
Unterderbettdeckefrierer 
Unterderwochewaschstrassenautowascher 
Unterhaltzahler 
Unterhemdträger 
Unterhosenbügler 
Unterhosenmitbremsstreifeneinweicher 
Unterhosentäglichwechsler 
Unterhosenzusammenleger 
Unterlagenzelter 
Unterm-Schrank-Staubsauger 
Unterwäschewechsler 
Unterwasserabtrockner 
Unterwäschebügler 
Update-Bezahler 
Urin-Mittelstrahlmesser 
Urlaubsalkoholkonsumdurchscnnittsdrücker 
Urlaubskartenschreiber 
Urlaubskostennachkalkulierer 
Urlaubsortwiederholer 
Urlaubsphoto-Sortierer 
Urlaubsplaner 
Urlaubsreiseninkrisengebietabsager 
Urlaubsrestkleingeldausgeber 
Urlaubsvideosgucker
--------- V ----------
V-Ausschnittpullover-mit-Karomuster-Träger 
Vadderverehrer 
Veganer 
Vegetarier 
Verbotene-Liebe-Gucker 
Verdeckzumacher 
Vereinsmeier 
Verfallsdatenbeachter 
Verfallsdatumspaniker 
Vergleichschließer 
Verhältnis-mit-der-Sekretärin-Verheimlicher 
Verkehrserzieher 
Verkehrsfunkhörer 
Verkehrszeichenbeachter 
Verlegenheitskäufer 
Verlobungsring-an-der-rechten-Hand-Träger 
Verona-Feldbusch-Kalender-Aufhänger 
Versandhauswarenbesteller 
Verständniszeiger 
Verwaltungsfachangestellter 
Verwendungszweck-Ausfüller 
Verzeih-mir-Gucker 
Viagra-Schlucker 
Video-Liebesbotschaften-Verschicker 
Videobandsortierer 
Viele-Grüße-Ausrichter 
Vielobstundgemüseesser 
Vierlagenpapierabwischer 
Vignettenkäufer 
Viren-Scanner 
Visitenkartenautomatbenutzer 
Vitamin C-Tabletten-Trinker 
Vitaminbonbonlutscher 
Vitamintabletten-Auflöser 
Vo-ku-hi-la-o-li-ba-Träger 
Vodafonaktientauscher 
Vogelhausbauer 
Volkshochschulkurs-Teilnehmer 
Volksmusikhörer 
Vollbart-Sozialpädagoge 
Vollkaskofahrer 
Vollmilchpirat 
Vollnarkosenehmer 
Vollrauschverweigerer 
Volltanker 
Vollwertkoster 
Vom-Rücktritt-Zurücktreter 
Von-Mami-geweckt-werder 
Von-warmer-Milch-Hautabmacher 
Vonhintennichtrankommer 
Vonmuttizudeckenlasser 
Vor-Bahnschranken-Motorabsteller 
Vor-dem-Einkauswagen-nach-nem- Markstück-Sucher 
Vor-dem-Kampf-Abspeicherer 
Vor-der-Abfahrt-Bremsprobe-Macher 
Vor-der-Bewerbung-Anzugkäufer 
Vor-der-Einganstür-Schuhe-Abstreifer 
Vor-der-Tunneleinfahrt-Bremser 
Vor-Geburtstag-nicht-einschlafen-Könner 
Vor-jedem-Lied-Gitarrenstimmer 
Vor-Neun-Uhr-Schläfer 
Vor-Schwiegermutter-Kuscher 
Vor-Vorwähler 
Vorabend-Einchecker 
Vorabendserien-Nachtrauerer 
Vorbeuger 
Vorbohrer 
Vordemmotorradfahrenaugeneintropfer 
Vordemsexduscher 
Vorderbenzinpreiserhöhungvolltanker 
Vorfahrtanbieter 
Vorfahrtbeachter 
Vorgärtner 
Vorhangduscher 
Vorhangzuzieher 
Vorhaut-Akrobatiker 
Vorhaut-beim-Pinkeln-Zurückzieher 
Vorhautinreißverschlußheuler 
Vorher-Anrufer 
Vorherentschuldiger 
Vorhernochmalauftoilettegeher 
Vorkurvenbremser 
Vorlesung-bis-zum-Schluss-Anhörer 
Vorlesungsmitschreiber 
Vorlesungsskriptkäufer 
Vorm-Fehrnseher-Einpenner 
Vorm-Moorhuhnvirus-Warner 
Vorprüfungspaniker 
Vorratshalter 
Vorruheständler 
Vorrundenscheiterer 
Vorsichtig-Anklopfer 
Vorsichtshalberfaxfrankierer 
Vorsorgeuntersuchungspatient 
Vorspieler 
Vorverabredungsduscher 
Vorwärtseinparker 
Vorzeltheizer 
Vorzeltparker 
VPS-Programmierer
--------- W ----------
Wärmflaschenfüller 
Würstchengriller 
Wachskerzen-Nervöschen 
Wachskerzenpuhler 
Wachturmleser 
Wachturmverkäufer 
Wackel-Dackel-Streichler 
Wackeldackelzüchter 
Wahlkartenzähler 
Wahlwiederholungstastebenutzer 
Waldorfschüler 
Walkman-Leisehörer 
Walzerrechtsrumtänzer 
Wangenküsser 
Wangenküßchengeber 
Wannenplanscher 
War-ich-gut-Frager 
Warenprobensammler 
Warmbadetagbader 
Warmbiertrinker 
Warmduscher 
Warmluftspender 
Warmmilchtrinker 
Warmwasserbecken-Schwimmer 
Warmwassersynchronschwimmer 
Warmwasserzähneputzer 
Warndreieck-Aufsteller 
Warteschlangen-Hintenansteher 
Warteschlangennörgler 
Wartezimmergrüßer 
Waschanlagenanschnaller 
Waschanlagenfahrer 
Waschlappenarschabwischer 
Waschlappenbenutzer 
Waschstrassennachpolierer 
Wasser-beim-Zähneputzen-laufenlasser 
Wasserbettvorwärmer 
Wasserdestilierer 
Wasserentkalker 
Wassertrinker 
Wattebauschbenutzer 
Webformular-komplett-Ausfüller 
Wechselgeldnachzähler 
Wegen-BSE-kein-Fleisch-Esser 
Wegen-ein-bisschen-Fieber-zu-Hause-Bleiber 
Wegen-jedem-Mist-Anrufer 
Wegen-Polarlicht-nachts-um-zwei-bei-der-Sternwarte-Anrufer 
Wehrdienstverweigerer 
Weibliche-Endung-Dranhänger|in 
Weich-Eisenpräparat-Einnehmer 
Weichbodenlander 
Weichborstenzahnbürster 
Weiche-Eier-Esser 
Weiche-Händedruckgeber 
Weichei-Begriffe-Sender 
Weichei-Lexikon-Sortierer 
Weichei-Sprüche-auswendig-Lerner 
Weichei-Synonym-ausdenk-und-falsch-schreiber 
Weichei-Synonym-auswendig-Lerner 
Weichei.de-Surfer 
Weichei.de-zu-Favoriten-hinzu-FügerIn 
Weicheibegriffabschreiber 
Weicheihartkocher 
Weicheisprücheleser 
Weicheisprücheschreiber 
Weicheisynonymenachalphabethsortierer 
Weicheisynonymsammler 
Weicheiverläumder 
Weicheiwebsitebastler 
Weichspüler-Benutzer 
Weichspülfetischist 
Weihnachts-Amnestierer 
Weihnachtsbaumschmücker 
Weihnachtsbeleuchtungs-Wettaufrüster 
Weihnachtseier-Sucher 
Weihnachtsgeschenke-Käufer 
Weihnachtsgeschichtenvorleser 
Weihnachtsglöckchenläuter 
Weihnachtskartenschreiber 
Weihnachtskirchgänger 
Weihnachtskränzeflechter 
Weihnachtslieder-im-Sommer-Hörer 
Weihnachtslieder-Singer 
Weihnachtsmann-Bart-Wegzieher 
Weihnachtsmarkt-Kinderpunsch-Trinker 
Weihnachtspapiersammler 
Weihnachtsplätzchen-Bäcker 
Weintraubenentkerner 
Weintraubenkernausspucker 
Weiss-Dosen-Jim-Beam-Trinker 
Weissbier-vom-Rand-Einschenker 
Weiß-und-Buntwäschesortierer 
Werbebanden-auf-www.weichei.de-Anklicker 
Werbebanner-Klicker 
Werbungwegzapper 
Wetgel-Benutzer 
Wetterberichtgucker 
Wettervorhersagenleser 
Wettkampf-Kegler 
WG-Dienstplanschreiber 
Wimpelnachdemwindhänger 
Windelbefühler 
Windows-Fehlermeldung-Ernstnehmer 
Windows-Herunterfahrer 
Windows-Papierkorb-Leerer 
Windows-sauber-Runterfahrer 
Windows-User 
Windowshelpdateileser 
Windschattenfahrer 
Windschattenradler 
Windschottfahrer 
Windschutzscheiben-Abdecker 
Windschutzscheibenentfroster-Käufer 
Windsorknotenträger 
Winselnd-zum-Chef-Renner 
Winterjacken-im Frühling-Träger 
Wintermantelzuknöpfer 
Wintermützenträger 
Winterreifenaufzieher 
Wirbelsäulengymnastiker 
Wirtschaftsprüfergrüßer 
Witwentröster 
Witze-auf-Zettel-schreiber 
Witzeaufschreiber 
Witzenichtversteherundtrotzdemlacher 
Witzigeanrufbeantwortertextetexter 
Wizard-User 
Wochenendkiffer 
Wochenendrasierer 
Wohltätigkeits-Aufkleber-Autofahrer 
Wohnungstürspionkucker 
Wohnzimmerzelter 
Wolfgang-Petry-Fan 
Wollmützenaufsetzer 
Wollsockenträger 
Wollunterhosenträger 
Wonder-Bra-Trägerin 
Wundendesinfizierer 
Wunderkerzenfeuerwerker 
Wundpflasterträger 
Wunschkennzeichenfahrer 
Wunschkind 
Wurst-ohne-Senf-Esser 
Wurstbrotmitmesserundgabelesser 
Wurstpellenabmacher 
Wurstzipfelabschneider 
WYSIWYG-Homepage-Bastler 
Während-der-Arbeit-mit-sich-selbst-Reder 
Während-des-Telefonierens-Pinkler 
Wärmflaschen-ins-Bett-Nehmer 
Wäsche-zu-Mami-Bringer 
Wäschekorbträger 
--------- X ---------- 
X-treme-mit-x-Schreiber 
X-Weicheiwort-Ausdenker-um-die-X-Seite-längerzumachen 
Xangsvereinsmitglied 
Xavier-Naidoo-Hörer 
Xenonlicht-Autofahrer 
XXX-als-Unterschrift-Benutzer 
Xylophonspieler 
--------- Y ---------- 
Yahoo-Durchsucher 
Yes-Torty-Esser 
Yin-und-Yang-Schmucktrager 
Yogiteetrinker 
Yps-Gimmik-Bastler 
--------- Z ---------- 
Zündschlüsselbeleuchter 
Zahnartzschwänzer 
Zahnarzt-Bonusheft-Führer 
Zahnarzt-Spritzenbettler 
Zahnarztfürchter 
Zahnarzthelferinnenhändchenhalter 
Zahnarztterminverschieber 
Zahnbürsten-Abtrockner 
Zahnbürstenbeschrifter 
Zahnpastatubendeckelwiederaufschrauber 
Zahnpastatubenrest-Ausdrücker 
Zahnseide-Verwender 
Zahnseideaufroller 
Zahnspangenträger 
Zaziki-ohne-Knoblauchmacher 
Zebrastreifenbenutzer 
Zebrastreifenbremser 
Zehennagelschneider 
Zehenzwischenraumtrocknern 
Zehnfingertipper 
Zehnmarktankrechnungskreditkartenbezahler 
Zeitsoldat 
Zeitungsfalter 
Zeltabschliesser 
Zeltfeger 
Zeltheizer 
Zentralheizungspfadfinder 
Zentralverriegler 
Zeugen-Jehovas-Hereinlasser 
Zeugnisaufbewahrer 
Ziehweg-Wedler 
Zierfischdompteur 
Zigaretten-falschrum-Raucher 
Zigaretten-im-Aschenbecher-Ausdrücker 
Zigaretten-im-Automaten-Vergesser 
Zigarettenimautomatenvergesser 
Zigarren-nicht-zu-Ende-Raucher 
Zimmerdurchlüfter 
Zimmerlautstärkeunterschreiter 
Zimmerpflanzengießer 
Zinsgewinnversteuerer 
Zipfelspieler 
Zivilpolizist 
Zu-Hause-Scheisser 
Zu-Vatertagsausflug-Frau-Mitnehmer 
Zuckerfreies-Kaugummi-Kauer 
ZuckerImEspressoTrinker 
Zuerst-im-Duell-Schießer 
Zuerst-Kommer 
Zufrühkommer 
Zug-Nachwinker 
Zuhause-Kochen-Lasser 
Zum-Kuscheln-dunkler-Macher 
Zum-Pinkeln-aus-der-Dusche-Rausgeher 
Zungenkussverweigerer 
Zurücklächler 
Zuvielhustensafttrinker 
Zwanzig-Uhr-ins-Bett-Geher 
Zwei-Paar-Socken-Träger 
Zweiarmkegeler 
Zweimal-mit-der-gleichen-Frau- Schläfer 
Zweirundenkreisverkehrfahrer 
Zweitweckersteller 
Zwiebackesser 
Zwischen-den-Zehen-Abtrockner 
Zündschlüsselabbrecher 
Zündschlüsselabzieher[/FONT]


----------



## Muli (15 Feb. 2008)

LOL ... irgendwie krank ...  aber lustig!


----------



## Franky70 (6 Mai 2011)

"Internetpornobildrunterlader"

Da hört der Spaß jetzt aber auf...eyyy!  

Lustig, danke.


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2011)

klasse


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Feb. 2012)

Ach du Schei**e, wieviele Punkte ich davon erfülle...das ist ja krank... ich geh, glaube ich, erstmal eine Runde um den Block, und überdenke mein Leben


----------



## neman64 (8 Feb. 2012)

:thx:


----------



## picopico (21 Okt. 2014)

Fingernagellutscher


----------

